# Poor Responder : Part 69



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Happy  

Chat room is available 24/7, for general chit chat


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

me first!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!!!!!  Yesssssssssss!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i just have a feeling us being part 69 is gonna bring trouble


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Why's that then?


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't taunt me, on dr's order for no you know what since ET on 12 November.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

see already nix your grinning and heather


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ohhhh I so wanted to be first!!! Doh!!

OMG – I think you girls just invented my dream drink!! Hot chocolate, with baileys topped with melting maltersers…….. I’m melting now… yummy!!!!!  Ohhhh.  

And I LOVE the idea of a POST IF meet up. When all of us have our little bundles of love we should absolutely do that - ----- and what a well deserved wild night that would be!  We should have a POST IF weekend away -in Barcelona or somewhere with a crazy party scene! 

Can someone tell me what OCP is?

Ally – so so happy for you. You told me last week you would be feeling better if two things happened – AF came back and you and Ben were on the same page.  Well things are really moving in the right direction. I bet your wondering what on earth the counsellor will talk to Ben about, I know I really want to know - I can't imagine how curious you are! If your worried about the light AF, you can do an ultrasound so see if there is any lining left? You could do try the Lister?  And Ally, your little sister is an absolute wonderful little blister. How sweet and wonderful she is. 

Anne - . You just can’t keep your gear on when tradesmen are around can you? !!  

Heather – poor you. You and Ophelia are getting such a hard time.  Rest up, they are strong little embies who will hang in there. I highly recommend duvet and telly…. Do you have any good dvds?  If not tell hubby to rent you a library worth!  I love buying the cheapy 2nd hand ones off amazon, then reselling them when your finished. I bought the entire series of Entourage, and will be selling that onto someone else on amazon soon. I’m thinking I might start trying to buy the Frasier dvds next.

Fishy, Terry & Frank – try to relax guys.  Stay calm….. maybe you could google acupressure points for staying calm that are safe to rub during pregnancy. I know there is one just on the bone on the top of the inner arch of your foot.  Breathing exercises, imagining your favourite beach, be zenfish… xxx

Purple – how’s those exercise dvds going?  I walked up the stairs rather than taking the lift today....and that's about it for this week.  Lazy me.

Laura – I’m so very very excited about Monday for you!! Can’t wait to see the photos of the tribe!  Great, lie to MIL, I'm ALLLL for it. Tell her it was an emergency, all happened so fast and you were not well. Tim was too busy looking after you so didn’t have time to call her until after it was all over.  I don’t understand why they are saying there is likely to be complications due to your adhesions.... I’m sure they have the experience to get around this.  Ohhhh so excited for you.

Nix –  Can't believe you beat me! Hope your hanging in there. Lots of chocolat fondant to help you through the 2WW? 

Hi Popsi, give your doggy a cuddle from me too. 

Anna – really good to hear from you.  I’m glad your doing ok, and a new doggy! Sorry about the cold though.  Good for you going again next year!  I’m assuming your already on the DHEA bandwagon? 

Kate -   your sounding chipper today 

Had a bit of a rubbish day.  Had my appointment to see a doc about POF, the 3rd one as the first 2 they cancelled on me.  I had to get up really early to make it, turned up, waited around, only to be sat down with a nurse!  When I explained that it was the doctor I was here to see, she told me that he's actually on holidays and I had to see a specialist nurse.POF is such a "specialist field" that most doctors don't know Jack. I was so upset I burst into tears. But nothing could be done. Had a useless chat with the nurse who eeemmmhheeemmedd  a lot, kept calling AMH AML, didn't even know what I was talking about half the time - it was so pointless. Then found out the "earliest" I could see the doctor was 29th Jan, and even then it's not guaranteed to be him it could be the nurse again. Go the NHS! After they had misdiagnosed me several times, you think they could have the decency to have a doctor show up.  Anyhow, that's my gripe of the day. Basically, if I want to see a doctor I'll just have to book a private appiontment it seems. 

Happier topic.  I started taking l’arginine last night, does anyone know about doses?  The original study I read which improved egg quality, I think from memory the women were taking 16grams a day!! Huge, that would require me taking 32 of my l’arginine tablets a day, so I’m thinking this must be wrong.  Randine Lewis mentions she doesn’t advise more than 4grams a day – I took 2grams last night.  I also bought some Co Enzyme Q10, but haven’t started dropping that yet as I’ve no idea about doses with this one.  

My new replacement laptop arrived this morning - this one is really falling to pieces.... Can't wait to play with it this weekend - maybe once I can "see" pictures, maybe FF will even let me load one! 


LOL Ladies
Sam xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just keeping the thread - no chance to post! Off to acu for a bit of stabbing!! 

But Sam - I cannot believe that bloody dr AGAIN  

Love to all


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry Sam   Specialist nurse and keeps saying AML   . This is why I get so annoyed when FF keeps posting 'seek professional advice bla bla', when those 'professionals' know less than us   I went private for specialist advice re immune issues, cost me an arm and a leg but was getting nowhere with NHS.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Nikki - how are you? Can I ask where you went for your immunes? Was it the ARGC?

Yep, I knew it was better to go private.  DH has fab health insurance through work, we paid more and upgraded last year for other reasons - but it's sure coming in handy now.  They are starting to get a bit arsey with me trapesing off to this doctor and the next... so they are pushing back a lot now and have started rejecting my last few claims...ggggrrrr..

So I thought, I'd try to see this one guy on the NHS.....so not working out for me. When I get back from xmas hols I think it's off down the private route for me.  Ok it costs money, but so does taking time out to see your GP every few weeks to schedule the same appointment, turning up to several appointments with no doctor!  Anyway, i'm over it. I've got enough to worry about without having to get myself stressed about what the point of having the NHS is too.

Have fun at acu Ally - I wasn't that into acu before.  But I sooo look forward to my acu appointments now.

Sam xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick catch up 

Droogie i have no maltesers petl, but will make sure i bring a bag home with me tomoz nite and try out ur recipe 

Sam NHS docs hun they just do not want to know.  I never actually got to see the supposed consultant who was doing all my investigations at nhs hospital.  I always saw his understudy, well i couldnt understand a bloody word he said and had to keep asking him to repeat himself .  Even the nurse who sat in on the apps had to ask him to repeat himself 

Ally enjoy ur stabbing hun 

Hi nix and popsi "69" havent got a clue what ur on about  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello team PR!

I miss everyone..  Thanks for your good wishes girls...It means so much 

I'm no longer an IVF virgin  
I've done my first 2 needles today and they didn't hurt  
Anne I know you are also scared of needles like I was hon but seriously there is nothing to worry about.

I went to the docs at 10 am and had a pelvic scan and was told no problem and to start straight away - phew!
Docs only worry was my fibroid but he said we'll cross that bridge when we come to it so not sure if he is going to do anything to it or not. Anyway, he prescribed me with Puregon 300 and told me to start straight away. I was like "but how about a blood test?" He said the blood test results will not change his mind about starting the tx. The pelvic scan had shown him everything so there is no need to do a blood test today but will need one on Monday after 4 days of stimms. Dunno..
I thought he was a lovely guy! I must have looked so worried he asked me why I look so worried and I said I was worried about not being able to produce any eggs. He patted me on the back and said "don't worry we'll make it happen you are very young!" I'm sure he only said that to keep my moral up but still it makes such a difference at the beginning of a tx... He asked me at some point if I had any tx before cos I was too clued up about it  Thanks girls 
I used this afternoon to show DH İstanbul before he goes back home on Sunday. The weather was great here today so we had a lovely time.

Girls, do you have any tips for me? Is there anything I can do to increase my chances?

*Sis Ally*  Hello my darling. Oh I'm so happy to hear your sister has a golden follie now. I really hope it all goes well for her 
Well done on convincing hubby to see your counciller! 

My mum is arriving tomorrow. She's loaded with lots of yummy food I love. 

Bless your little sister, she's very sweet for calling the Lister for an egg donation. I have the same offer, if I produce 2 eggs you can have one (not sure if you'll be happy accepting my  eggs) but then again I know you will not need anyone's eggs cos you will have your own ones soon!

*Anne* How are you hon? Are you getting excited for your tx now? How long have you got left with the pill? It' so sweet of you to text me. I really appreciate it.  

*Sam* The clinic I am with is called 'Bahceci' www.bahceci.com How are you feeling today honey, bit better?

*Fishface* You made me laugh a lot yesterday!

*Nix* When is the test day?

*Kate* Hi hon how are you?

*LJ * Loved those stories...keep them coming! How are you? Did you work out if you've ovulated this month?

*Stephjoy,Popsi & Anna* Hope you feel better soon girls 

*Bobbi * Yes hon it's the Eid weekend which I knew about before but it didn't cross my mind I'd have trouble getting hold of people! Good luck with EC tomorrow hon.  

*Elinor* How are you? Thanks for your good wishes. 

*Laura* Thinking of you. Hope that all goes well for you and trıps arrive safely 

*Miranda* Hi hon. I'm not too p..eed off with Jin but I wish they'd told me about all this before I got to İstanbul. I think they informed everyone whom they've arranged accomodation for but didn't think of telling me which was disappointing really. How is Bobster? 

Hello Nikki, Jennig, Ali,Bugle, Droogie and eveyone else I missed 

Lots of love

Pixie xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Did someone mention 69       

Sam- What in the name of F was going on with the thick nurse, AML for gods sake, stupid b.i.t.c.h
How very rude of the doctor to not even have the decency to show his **** either.
Can you tell I'm mad at em!! For your sake hunni cos you just don't need that sh!t
Looking forward to seeing your pics when you set up your new laptop chick   

Hi Kate- Back from having my haircut, got my jacket pot in the oven and windy beans in the pan, mmm think I'll have some onions wit m beans too and brown sauce  
How's the AF pains, any sign of the sneaky b.i.t.c.h yet?  ( I loved your description of that     )

Heather- Feeling a little "frustrated" are we hun  
Blimey, how long do you have to wait then?  

Hey Pops- How you feeling lovely?  

Ally- Happy acu hunni bun  

Laura- Still with us hun? Has your man fixed your incredible exploding oven? 

Hi Nikki- Hope you've saved me some Malteesers  

Nix- Hi bird, how's your day been?  

I'm starving              

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Sounds like you've had a good day chick, your doc sounds lovely and I'm sure he will do everything in his power to get your some lovely egglets. I keep saying this -usually to myself when I'm having one of my regular "I'm a useless, eggless, let down of a woman" moments - it only takes ONE EGG.
It's in there hun and your doc is gonna find it.
It's lovely to hear from you and we all miss you but it's nice to know we can keep in touch.
I have been feeling really good the last few days, positive and really calm- when I went for acu on Monday she said my pulses were all over the place and could tel how edgy and agitated I had been - think it's that pill but only taking it till Saturday then have a week off then another 3 weeks which brings me to my first scan.
Glad the weather is nice for you and I'm sorry hubby can't be with you from Sunday.
Enjoy your yummy foods hun and thanks for checking in


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sam - my last cycle at IVF Hammersmith was NHS, they are very conservative (or useless when it comes to less straightforward cases, take your pick) and I 'supplemented' my treatment with private treatment. I saw Mr ******* (http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk) and he prescribed prednisolone and IVIG.

Anne - all the Maltesers are gone! Now working my way through a box of celebrations 

Pixie - welcome to the IVF sisterhood 

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I'm glad you are feeling good chick. Not long left now, I will be praying for you. If all goes to plan I'll be back on 31st Dec and would love get together when you are in London.  

Nikki Thanks hon   

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

That would be lovely Pix, I will   for you hun  

Nik- On the Heroes as we speak!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Well thats all dh's pressies wrapped up, didnt realise i had bought him so much  

Pix good to know ur getting on ok hun   Needles arnt half as bad as what we think they will be are they?   Im a proper needle phobe and dh is worse than me so i always ended up doing my own.  Good luck hunny im sending u    and and a few big     to keep you company till ur mom gets there with all that yummy food  

Anne - hi hun, no af yet, still got the pains tho   Not sure whats going on here at all   Windy beans eh? bring on the trumpets  

Nikki all this talk of chocolate   I will have to have a rummage through the cupboard in a bit, sure i have some mint aero bubbles somewhere  

Just watching this documentary on little jamie bulger, its making me   think i may have to turn over cant bear to watch his mommy go through so much pain 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura     gosh it's all systems go now x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Just a real quickie as it's taken all my energy to read that lot!

Nix - I've texted you - where have you GONE   and  

Sam - WTF was going on at that appt eh? God, it makes you so annoyed when you know how much they get paid for knowing bugger all...   I just took the Holland and Barrett L-arginine - watch out for cold sores! I took one capsule a day for three months and two a day for the last month.

Elinor - I'm near Dorchester! Be lovely to see you if you're this way one day!

Laura - I've texted you too! I'm wondering if they just left you, would you just give birth to three normal weight babies in the natural way? Ooooouuuuch. Mind, it can't hurt much once the first is out, can it? The cervix would be flapping about nicely!

Pix - good to hear you're jabbing like a pro!

Beach - FINALLY got your card in la post today! Christmas is now nearly sorted a la Robertsons...

Still no appt through the post for the Bobster's hand. And I had ther HV - nice new one miles away - ring them and harass them too! But nowt.  

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Mir-woohoo, looking forward to that, thanks chick, bet you're very excited for your first christmas together x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes - it's going to be lovely. Never thought I'd see the day.  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just about to go and and see a customer but thought I'd say good morning to you all first!
No time for personals at mo

Everyone ok?

Hi beachy & Mir  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Anne, good thanks, judst off to farm shop to order turkey for christmas day...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nix - you and your overflowing inbox! Clean up your act girl as I'm trying to make contact!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Just wrote a post and lost it!! So annoying so now you get a shorty from me.

Pixie – hi ya. Hope you and DH are enjoying lovely Istanbul.

Anne – hi, how’s the haircut?

Mir – Sorry you don’t have an appointment for the bobster’s hand. If you breakdown and can’t wait any longer, but can stand the pain of paying oooddleess for a private pediatrician, I’ll PM my doc’s number.  He’s so wonderful.

Nikki – thanks for the link!

Hi Beach & Kate xx

Have a wonderful Friday ya' all.
xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hello - inbox emptied Mira!

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon lovlies 

Af turned up this morning at last one day late at least tummy pains beggining to subside a bit now. 

Back later for personals

Hi to anne, beachy, miranda nix and everyone

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie to keep the thread and say Laura!!!! What a mother!!!!! those weights are AMAZING!!!! You've done your babies proud! they may only need SCBU!!!!!!

So proud of ya hunny!!!

Hello to everyone else catch you all later

SXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi purple, sam, and beachy   My head is not with it today 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Heeeellllooooooooo Heeeellllooooooooo.  Is anybody ooouutttt thheeerrreeeeeee

Quiet today chicitas! 

Hi Kate – and hi Kate’s AF  .

Hi ya purps .


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Hi Sam- you ok today? been our at custoemrs today so mega busy.
Haircut is not bad actually!  

Hi Kate - AF arrived then, glad the pains are going now hun  

Hi Purps-  

Wonder how Bobbi has got on?

xxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi all been awol as this is the house of the sick

just bookmarking this thread and keeping an eye out for bobbi x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi EBW- Just read your signature- WOW  . Bet you're chuffed to bits eh!

Anne
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks hon. Long way to go yet but thought that by posting on here I can give other poor responders a boost too.

I mean I was told to cancel the cycle that actually resulted in K cycle and go with Donor eggs!  Then I find this latest development out after *ahem* only 2 "incidents" where it could have occurred!!! Go figure, and this from someone who is 39 to boot!

Have my 12w scan on monday so 

I see you are on antagonist protocol...may you get the same outcome as me (I did this protocol for K)


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hiya Anne - I knew you'd be around somewhere    Nice weekend planned?  I'm ok.  Just trying to plan my xmas holiday to oz today.

EBW - thanks for posting, it does give us a boost when we here someone that was told to cancel and go to donor eggs - naughty clinic  , not only have a bub on that cycle - but then a natural BFP afterwards!! Fingers crossed for your 12 week scan!

Right....must book something for xmas holiday as need somewhere to sleep!
see ya later ladies.
Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I will keep everythig crossed for you hun!
These bloody docs are so quick to say donor eggs- I have 2 in Birmingham pretty much write me off which I why I went to the Lister- on pill at mo then first scan 9th Jan.
Yep, noticed your Antag protocol - I am praying it will work as I don't have much time or money left  
Really nice news hun
kate is beautiful x
did you have any problems on the Antag protocol with drugs etc?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi Sam- When you off then?
Not doig much the weekend as we haven't got the boys so will finish chrissy shopping then do some wrapping   
Cats to the vet also tonight which is always a pain in the ****

x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne - poor kitty! Hope she is ok.  Off to sunny Australia for xmas.  Looking forward to the warm, not the 2 days of travelling to get there though  

One more thing... another little friendly reminder. The HFEA survey above chickies.  It really does only take about 2 minutes.  So worth having a shot at these naughty clinics.  I think stat's should only be published alongside stating what that clinics exclusion criteria are - for example we don't take any difficult cases that's why are stat's look reasonable!!! But really, they should state if they are excluding high FSH \ low AMH patients, exclusion based on age or anything else.

Sam xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Anne. Being a poor responder I had to stim a bit longer than they thought to bring my one decent follie up to scratch...ok then I had 2...then another one appeared by EC....

DP was against DE altogether so them saying I cancel and go to DE next time meant this was likely to be my last tx.  Having had the mmc in Nov 06 I thought I probably couldnt think about another tx anyway as it was all so emotionally draining! 

Hope it goes ok for you, tbh having been on 4 different protocols effectively I think antagonist was the best to deal with even if you dont take into account the result!

Best of luck and hope the vet visit isnt too stressful for all concerned.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies  

Sam -   for the crappy appointment you had  

Bobbi - hope today went ok chick  

Pixie - now you're no longer a virgin, do  you know what a 69 is  

EBW - congratulations and enjoy your scan  

Purple - busy week over hun  

Kate -  

Laura - how's our fatty today then  

MIL and SIL were down yesterday organising the funeral, they didn't leave til after 8, MILs parting shot on leaving last night to me was i hope we all get the good news we NEED at the moment, no pressure then  

DH told me off yesterday, as it was first day back in the office i was sending out some deliveries, obviously involved moving boxes, not quite carrying   Problem is, if you are the only one that does a job, without telling people the situation, how can you say you are NOT doing something   Bless him, i know he was only thinking of me  

Also i am an injured girly, while wfh on tues/weds i was working at the coffee table and when i got up i would heave with my arms rather than use my stomach muscles (thinking of Frank and Terry), i've wrenched my right shoulder - it HURTS LIKE HELL - had to take paracetamol earlier   I can use a mouse still though  

Need to finish my xmas cards tonight, going out with group of friends for meal tomorrow night and then xmas wrapping on sunday. Then have to get house ready for funeral party for thursday  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fish- Hope you're arm gets better , that sounds painful. Have a nice time out with friends and happy wrapping. I HATE wrapping  
Bless DH


Sam-Done the survey x
Got two cats so double trouble, it's for the booster  jabs and Holly has hyper thyroid so she needs to be checked etc.
They hate travelling 
yes, I remembered you were going to Aus, bet you can't wait


Thanks EB


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

EBW good luck for monday hunny - you give us oldies some hope  

Anne - i love wrapping the pressies hun - just hate it when theres so many of them 

Fish 0h bless them hunny - we just hope you get the result you deserve and want  

Sam - wow petal off to oz you lucky thing   Any room in the suitcase for a 4ft 10" midget? 

Well mil went to see specialist about cyst in throat yesterday  and they are removing it next thursday, she is going in as a day patient but may have to stay overnight.  She is back at hospital for another mri scan today, dont know why tho as they only did one last week   Hope she will be ok and hope that it is just a cyst and nothing else 

Off to asda tonight for a few last minute pressies (i cant help it) thoroughly cleaning lounge tonite and tomoz (yes even under the sofas)   christmas tree and decs finally going up 2moz!!!!!!!!   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

thought u girls quiet then realised i missed the thread!!

fishy - fatty really! 

how you all doing?

parents been over all day so shattered,  should i snooze or watch season 4 of lost which has just arrived??

XX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all,

Just got appointment through for Lister 2nd Feb!!!

Feels like at least we're doing something again at last!!!

Off for acc soon then xmas wrapping tonight as DH off out to his works xmas do!

Hugs to all

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate-   for MIL bless her  

Purps- happy wrapping lady! 2nd feb a' Lister, oooh exciting hunni  
Who you seeing?

Laura- How about a snooze while watching Lost? love snoozing in front of TV me


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hi anne hunny I'm seeing Dr Faris? what about you?

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

My cons is James Nicpoullous, lovely man!
Take care hun
xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

just a quickie cos snowed at work - just wanted to wish Laura lots of luck for monday; sounds like the trips are doing great!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

YEAH! Good luck Laura and the pie babies   Have a snooze hon, I get the feeling the opportunities for snoozing are going to be few and far between very soon!    

Fish - don't worry about MIL you're not doing this for her so don't allow any of her emotional baggage to be dumped on you!  Sorry you couldn't swerve the arrangements but make sure you take it extra easy now with your dodgy shoulder 

Kate  ing for MIL that it's only a benign cyst          

Sam thanx for the reminder about the survey, will do it right now actually or will only forget again!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - enjoy putting your decs up   hope everything goes ok with MILs cyst  

Laurab - you are a very glamourous fatty   i'm with Nix, have a kip, you need to be 100% withit to watch Lost, or you're be going   in no-time, plus you'll need something to watch come next week onwards with AM feeds   If i don;t get on during the weekend, sending you and beanies loads and loads of   and can't wait to hear how everything is going  

Purple -   glad your appointment came through, plenty of time to spend xmas hammered and sober up again before t/x starts  

Nix - hiya hun, getting nervous yet


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Just dropping in to say Hi to everyone, but especially to with lots of GOOD LUCK to Laura and the bubs for Monday.  

Love
Kitykat
XXX


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Evening ladies

Pixie - well done on those first jabs, they're the worst so it's easy from now on, especially if they went ok and the fear is gone a bit. Your Dr sounds lovely, ours has gave me a nice pat on the shoulder before EC and it was so reassuring, I think they should add it to the training.

fishface -   for the funeral, try to ignore the pressure from MIL, she just wants the best, you're doing this for *you* not her   Hope your arm gets better soon but I'm sure the boys appreciate the sacrifice

Purple - don't mention present wrapping, I'm in denial, they wrap themselves don't they??

Nix -     Hope you're staying sane

Kitykat - hi, just saw you got your BFP 2 days after ours - how are you doing? When's your first scan?

I'm OK, came back to work today but got s*d all done, just symptoms spotting all the time - it doesn't end after the 2ww, this morning not weeing enough for my liking and now not tired enough. I want more symptoms not less, though DH and I cheered this morning when I retched brushing my back teeth!   

He's out at his work xmas meal tonight so considering what's a healthy take away, I think maybe Ho Fan noodles...

Love to all  

Heather x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bobbi, good luck for lots of action in the love lab tonight!!

Fishy hunny, nevermind next year you can celebrate your bub's first christmas with a glass of champers, but yeah this year gonna get hammered   take care of that shoulder!!! have you got ACCu this week cos they could prob sort it

LJ where is it snowing? lucky you! lol just re read your post!! I get it now.... I'm blaming that blonde moment on my cold  

Laura, so excited about monday! Can you PM me your addy so can send card through?

Ah heather do you have a wrapping fairy? I'm sure my DH thinks we have one along with the dishes and the washing fairy! but no just me armed with sellotape and home made labels!

I love wrapping but only regular shapes and get bored after about 10 presents!!

Love and hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bobbi- Get some rest hunni and have something nice for tea  
I am   that things get saucy for the swimmers and the eggster tonight.
Take care hun   

Decision time....
Just got in from the vets with my 2 pussies    and can't decide whether to cook something or have a take away 
Whadda you think girlies?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anne ... takeaway all the way honey


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Yaayyaa Anne & Nix for doing the survey.  Anyone else not done it yet?  Only takes 2 minutes!

Fish – Just put everything your MIL said right out of your head.  I’m so annoyed with her for putting that pressure on you. If she’s that keen shouldn’t she be doing everything in her power to take the pressure off you?  Silly MIL.

Purple – glad your appointment came through. I’ve heard lots of nice things about your doc.  I’ve heard he’s good with us PRs.

Heather – sorry your still spotting hon.  Are you having regular HCG tests, or just waiting for the scan?  

Bobbi – you only need one!!  Go little swimmers! Thanks for the link about the moon, I love these things  

Laura – really excited about Monday too! PM me your addy also so I can send a card too.

Anne – You probably should cook something as it’s much healthier…..buuuttt if you’ve had a long day Friday night takeaway sounds tempting. MMMMM

LJ – thanks so much for that post! I love it.  Please post it up for the other girls – you can’t get much more inspirational than a amh of 0.1 pregnancy! Oh my god, you just sent me another one amh of 0.06!!!!! you've got to be kidding - how do you find these things?  You must have a secret super google account, because I've spent a looonnnnggg time on google. Then again, maybe I should try googling MIS.

Ally, hope your Friday off was lovely.

Hello Nikki, Mir, Steph, Popsi, Ali, Nix, Jo M (you little lurker I know your out there  ) and the rest of team PR!

Hhhmmm, I’m making chicken, pistacio and grapefruit salad for dinner.

See you later girls.

***** xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - defo takeaway hunny just ordered chicken chat, chicken spinach balti and chips  

Sam nice to hear of these bfp's with low amh gives me a bit of hope 

Purps well done hunny, mines for the 28th jan, no idea who im seeing yet tho, will ring and find out next week (if i can remember) 

Bobbi - only takes the one hunny, will play some barry white for your eggie and swimmers later that'll get them in the mood for lots of lurrrrrrrrrrvvvveee.   

Laura i would say watch telly, but i always fall asleep watching it 

Pixie - hope the jabs are still going ok hun  

Hi to littlejenny, kitykat, nikki, nix, droogie and everyone else   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

A naughty girl is what I am as a chinese is en route to me as I type  

Hi Kate & Popsi  
Hi Sam  

Tonight I need to have a cuddly night on the sofa with the hubster so I am gonna log off now as food arrived too  
Have a lovely night girls

Love to you all
Me
xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

fishface dont stress about the carrying thing. I didnt even have a clue I was pg this time til I was 6.5w nearly 7!  I was carrying on as normal and am still lifting a hefty almost 11month old all the time!

Bobbi you know Im with you all the way hon. Come on you swimmers do your stuff!


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi again,

Should be tidying up and writing Christmas cards, but can't stop looking on here! 

Droogie - Congrats on your BFP! In answer to your question - first scan is Monday at 6w+2 - quite early, but MrT likes to check for signs of a viable pregnancy before giving more Ivig - aaghh - more money. Credit card is overheating! Don't care when we are so lucky!

Bobbi - congrats on your eggie - it only takes one!!    

Hi to everyone else
Love Kitykat
XXX


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I hope you have all been keeping well. I'm not even attempting read up on past posts as you ladies have been as busy as ever so I'll just have to catch up going forward but if there's anything huge then please let me know, don't want to have missed any super fab news!

South Africa was amaaaaaaazing! Loved it. Grand plan is to buy a vineyard and move there - sunshine, wine and gorgeous food - brill! Of course this happens every time I return from hols, it's good to dream, eh? Saw so many cute animals on safari - baby everything! The giraffes were my fave - so lovely and it's great to be back and have a tan when it's sooooo cold. Who turned the heating down whilst I was away, eh? Not allowed, but glad there is Christmas to look forward to, loving my Christmas tree.Lots of shopping still to do - how is everyone else getting along on that front?

Have had some rubbish news - DPs company are delaying everyone's bonus payments this year, credit crunch and all that and not 100% sure when or if it'll be paid so looks like we won't be able to try for our next cycle in January as we won't have the cash, pretty gutted but them's the breaks. Other big news is that DP has been interviewing for a job in Hong Kong and the first round has gone really well. Really not sure about moving to Hong Kong. I love it there but it is a bit of a party town and not sure it's compatible with doing IVF or having a young baby (if we do actually get there) and what would I do without my mum and all my pals? Suppose it all depends on the money they offer him. Feeling quite mixed up about it all. I could probably transfer quite easily to my company's Hong Kong office too but I'm just not sure, but then again I'd hate for either of us to be made redundant (which I'm seeing a lot of with clients). Ahhhhh!! Probably jumping the gun a little as he's not even got it yet but it's playing on my mind.

Anne - how are you petal? Has your treatment started yet? Flashed anyone recently?

Natasha - thanks so much for the SA tips. I LOVED Franschhoek (or however you spell it). Talk about lush food! Think we rolled out of there after 4 days of complete over eating and drinking. Loving South African wine! I usually opt for French but I'm a complete convert.

Laura - how are you and the trips doing? Are you almost cooked yet?

LJ - did you have your IUD out in the end? How's things going with DP? How's Kate doing?

Ally - how are you doing honey? I hope things are OK with you. Has Ben come round any? Hope you're OK  

Popsi - how is the adoption process going? Any news?

I know I've missed out sooooo many people and I apologise but got to get back in the PR zone properly. Normal service to resume asap!

Mwah!
Lucy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emma's your woman, Lucy! She and her DH moved there a couple of years ago, had a couple of goes at IVF and now have baby Hari. She can tell you aaaall about it. She's Emmachoc if you want to search for her - hasn't posted in a few weeks because of the new baby but that's new babies for you.

Bobbi - the best of luck in the lab of lurve tonight! You're right - it only takes one.  

Kate - good luck to MIL - hope it all goes well.

Fish - she meant well!   Hope it all goes ok and that everyone's happy with the way it goes. Funerals are hard, but so important.

I spent a few hours in A&E today as my boil's come up again - and FINALLY! They are going to operate tomorrow morning. No more painful boils and not being able to walk! Yay!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mir good luck for the moro hunny!

Hope all goes smoothly and your skipping with joy and no pain next week!!

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It will be ace! Particularly that it won't come up the size of a bungalow this time - God, it's so painful.  

Cheers Purps.

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop as my brother is here - just wanted to say -

*Bobbi *- hope so much that your DH's  and your lovely egg are getting it on together as we speak, and that you have fab news in the morning   

*Mira* - good luck for your op in the morning  -  pesky boil!

*Laura *- ooooh monday will be here before we know it! - how you feeling? mixed feelings I bet  good luck sweetheart    we are all so proud of you 

*SpecialK* - if you are still reading - saw on another thread that you got a BFN - so sorry hon - hope you have much better luck next time   

My great news is that I can now hear my baby's heartbeat on the doppler Laura gave me (which used to be Miranda's - thanks M!) - yayyy!!  I hadn't been able to find it before today and while I was trying not to worry (the first time I tried was right after my scan so knew baby was OK - and found out on here lots of FFs don't get to hear their's until as late as 16w, particularly if the placenta is attached to the front side of the womb) it was a niggle at the back of my mind - got it loud and clear now, it sounds like a funky little train  and put a huge smile on DH's face! (he couldn't see the scan) - it is one of the loveliest sounds in the world!

Lots of love to everyone else - have a fab weekend! 

Steph xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Mir - about time too hun - enjoy that lancing tomorrow  

Lucy - laura c section is booked for monday, she'll fill you in i'm sure, we're all soooo excited   Glad you had a lovely time hun, and see how everything goes, you've gotta believe in fate  

kitykat - ditto on the cards, made the mistake of getting the laptop out at home, must remember to get up without the aid of my arms  

EBW - thanks my dear, i've just eaten peanuts and then though, out sh!t  

Anne - enjoy that chinese  

Bobbi - well done hun and go for it little swimmers, do your stuff  

Purple - no accu now, waiting to see what the outcome is of t/x, it was just targetted for this t/x not an all over one, make sure you have lots of drinks for me  

Heather - come on symptoms, Heather wants to be sick  

Steph - oh that sounds lovely  

Enjoy you weekends ladies


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Elinor*6th IVF - on waiting list for January 2009 - SP - after 5th tx failed October 2008 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - currently on pill for tx starting January 2009*Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - ET ??/12/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08*Fishface*2nd ICSI - ET 08/12/08 - testing 21/12/08 *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - started mid-November 2008 - testing ??/12/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - testing ??/12/08*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - Oct/Nov '08 - cancelled 08/11/08 due to early ovulation?  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*1st ICSI - September/October 2008 - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  - follow up 17/11/08 *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily and  Oliver born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

AWWWWWHHHH Steph that's lovely that you can hear your baby!! & your DH too!!

Enjoy!

Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry been absent for a few days but this cough/cold has struck me down AGAIN!!

Will try to catch up over the weekend.

Steph - thanks for adding me to the list!  

Sam - thanks for your PM hon - I'll reply over the weekend.  

Love and luck to everyone 

Ali xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sarah, have a lovely day, enjoy tonight x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Laura best of luck for Monday -they are such amazing sizes!!!! I don't know how you are managing to move around!!!! How exciting that they are so nearly here!!!!

A big hello to everyone else!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies,

Lucy- was only thinking about your earlier this morning and wondering when you were back. Glad you had a lovely time and sorry about hubbys bonus. My hubby's company said no rise for anyone this year due to the economical climate the all the directors gave themselves a 30% rise along with MASSIVE bonus. Makes me sick to be honest cos without the workers where would they be!  
I'm fine thanks hun, just finished first packet of Pill last night then start again on the 20th Dec, first scan is 9th Jan then prob start stimms about 17th they said   
Lovely to have you back hun  

Laura- Ooohh 2 more sleeps hunni, we are all here for  you. How you feeling?   
Bobbi- Thinking of you hun  

Mir- Ah, I hope the op goes fine hun  

Morning Beachy- you ok hun?  

Ali- Hope you're ok today. Take lots of vit C and lemsip  

Sarah-           

Popsi- How you feeling today, any better hun?  

Ally- Hi hun, what you been up to? 

Pix- Missing you sweetie, hope you're ok and getting on with stimms fine.   

Fishy- Hi hun, how you today?  

Steph- You brought a tear to my eye with your babys heartbeat, how lovely, you must be so happy hun  

Sam- Hi chick, did you find some accommodation yesterday?  

Anna- How are you? and how's Penny doing? 

Kate- You at MH today or tomorrow hun?  

Ophelia- You ok hun, how you feeling?  

Hi Heather-   

  Nix, Nikki2008, Lainey, Bugle, LJ, NikkiW, Betty, Bettyboo, JenniG, Jo

Has anyone heard from Angel at all?

I have just had a bacon sarnie and a cuppa tea and am watching Corrie from last night.
Gonna venture in Birmingham centre later, just need to get my  off the sofa. 
It's all Christmassy here and have even changed my lights on my tree to twinkly, feeling very festive today ladies  
Think I will buy " It's a Wonderful Life" on DVD today, has anyone seen it? It's a beautiful old Christmas film

Ohhhhhh, and we've got the X Factor tonight all, Owen has to be the first to go surely ( Sorry, can't even be arsed to spell his name properly, he's a waste of space! )

Have a lovely day ladies, anyone doing anything nice?

Much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Miranda - I PM'd Emma last night and she's already sent me a reassuring message.

Emma - thanks so much! Can't wait to hear more and and hope you have a good flight back to Blighty.

Laura - so Monday's the day?! Wow! That's so cool. Very exciting, can't wait to hear all about it. Thinking of you.

Anne - good to be back thanks (although what is this weather today?!)

Have my work xmas do tonight - black tie and all that. Can't wait to see DP in his penguin suit!

Love to all, catch you later

Lucy x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bobbi - I am so sorry hon   But as you said, it is hopeful that the egg and the sperm both looked great.  With only the one egg, there is no room for error and sadly the keen spermy fudged it a bit.  This treatment cycle can now be used to inform the treatment for next time and give you some reassurance about the quality etc.  You take care  

Anne - Its a Wonderful Life is a fabulous film, perfect for a day like today too.  I need to venture out later and do some shopping.  Meant ot be going to a party tonight too but not sure I will make it.  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Bobbi- I am really sorry hun, but the positive I guess is the good quality of egg and swimmer. Hope you don't feel too down hun, maybe you should do something nice today after cleaning to cheer yourself up?
 

Ali- I have still got the after effects of my cold that I had 2 weeks ago, it really was a bad one so don't put yourself under pressure to go out if you don't feel well enough hun.
What date did you say your scan was? 
Do you live/work close to Lister? If so and you're free on the 9th in the evening it would be nice to meet up - think some of the others are coming but will sort out after Xmas for sure


I am now dressed and clean and nearly ready to go out
xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - so sorry   what do you plan to do next? Do you have another NHS go? 

Hi Ali  

Hi Lucy - Hong Kong, I would love to live there for a bit, glad to hear you got some reassurance from Emma. How did the work do go, DH looked dapper?

Steph - how exciting to hear the heartbeat!

Anne - I live close to Lister

What's with the weather today, horrendous   two more days to my holiday


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Nik- It would be lovely to meet you so if you're free on 9th that would be great. 
Hubby will be with me but he said he can go off and look round the shops but will see how the day goes.
I keep worrying that they will see no follies    The thing is, when I had my first scan in June to investigate initial problems I remember the doctor saying " a good number of follicles" I said ooohhh is that bad and he said no, that's good so I hope things haven't gone too bad since then.
When you back from holidays, was it 29th? 

x

ps, weather is shocking yes


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can't see why your number of follicles would decrease dramatically within a relatively short period of time, but it's normal to worry I think. Should be free on 9th but will need to confirm nearer the time. Yes, back on 29th.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm a born worrier Nikki, it's not healthy I know but can't help it!
I hope you have a lovely holiday
Watching the X factor later?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Never got into the x factor, my DP does not like it but he is not in tonight (babysitting, he's got 3 grandchildren) so probably will watch it, final isn't it?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep it's the final
Have a nice day Nikki- just off out shopping now
take care
x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Beachy   Oh my goodness you were up very early this morning Dolly to wish me a Happy Birthday. That's lovely thanks. Sorry I missed your call earlier, I was still in a drunken haze from last night. It was shots all round at the bar at midnight last night and our hotel room at the Midland looked like Pink and her entourage had partied in it this morning....not good!!! Feeling a little delicate still at the moment, off for a nap now and then time to get my party pants and new frock on and do it all again tonight!! Check me out 36 and still able to do 2 nights on the bounce. Hardcore!!

Anne   Thanks sweetie. I'll have a drink for you tonight xxx

Laura - Lets have those triplets today babes xx

Hello to everybody else, sorry for lack of personals but it's all i can do to just type.

Love Sarah xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as meant to be checking computer for DP who is working on it.... 


Just wanted to say a big big   to bobbi. So sorry hon.  I had one fertilized eggy at first ICSI but it didnt go further than that.  Nothing much I can say except it doesnt mean this would happen again by any means xxx

Dont think I will be on tomorrow or monday but hope to update you on Tuesday re scan


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry Bobbi . I really hope you get some useful info at follow-up....

Happy burfday Sarah!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nix - Bonjour!  How are you doing?  

EBW - Good luck re- scan  

Swinny - Happy birthday!!!  have fun tonight, you party animal, you!!  

Anne - I had this cold/cough a couple of weeks ago too and it came back   I've turned a corner but still feel pretty lousy.  I live and work in Southampton so unfortunately wont be in London on 9th Jan - would have been lovely though to meet up with you and any others who were joining in.  I have my first scan on 16th january and then hopefully start treatment.  Are you going to have your scans done at Lister or locally?  It may be that we coincide on another date so will defo meet up then, eh?  How was your shopping trip?  I popped in only very quickly.  Ended up with some new jeans for me, new top for me, new leggins for me - Oasis had 25% off everything so it was silly not to   Also picked up my OCP (which confused the chemist person as I only had 3 months worth) and in my basket was 3 packets of pregnacare (3 for 2).  

Nikki - where are you off on holiday to?  Have a lovely time.  

Hoping not to go to this party tonight - want to put my dressing gown on and curl up and watch X Factor The Final.  I'd like Alex to win.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sarah    

Hi Ali - the Cape Verde Islands. No long now


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nikki - that will be amazing.  Christmas in paradise    You will have the most wonderful time.    Just you and DP?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Bobbi* - so sorry about your abnormal fertilisation hon  - sending you huge   

*EBW* - good luck for scan   

*Sarah* -  - have a great time out tonight in your party pants! 

Feel like a  today with this cold - off for a bath and hoping the steam may help clear my head! Looking forward to watching SCD 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening birds  

Sarah- You crazy lady,  2 nights on the trot- well done kid!!
Have a lovely night tonight and yes, please do have 1 for me     

Ali- Just in , it was bloody crazy out there, but finished now so can relax a little. Got my film and hubby is just getting the hot chocolate on then we might start to watch it then it's X Factor- god I hope Owen doesn't win   
If you don't feel up to going out hun, stay in.
Ooooh, took advantage on M&S dine for 2 for a tenner, what a bargain, that's Sunday lunch sorted 
Regarding scans- it's a tricky one innit? Defo the first couple I will have at Lister then see whats what- I know the Priory (6 miles from me) will do scans but will see what the nurses say at my first scan. You never know, I may be down again on 16th?  

EBW- Lots of luck for Monday hun  

Hi Nikki- Sorry for rushing off earlier, how rude of me! But needed to get my tarin so had to make a sharp exit (couldn't face driving/parking) 
So, DP has grand kids then, ah, how old are they? 

Bobbi- Hope you're ok hun  

It's been quiet on here today, bet most are out Christmas shopping eh.

In my PJ's and slippers already  

xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ali - I hope so. Yes the two of us and plenty of my naughty lingerie...and vitamin pills...BBT thermometer...I think you get the picture 

Anne - 9, 3 and , they are lovely and how shall I  put it, hm, very energetic so I think I will have to do the packing tomorrow!

Hi Steph   cold is going around it seems, hope you feel better soon


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Xmas decs, tree up at last!!! Snowmen and santas everywhere   

Bobbi - oooh hunny im so so sorry   

Anne down at mezza in the morning hun, only for a couple of hours dont think i could cope with much more than that 

Nikki have a wonderful time on hols petal (im so jealous) we are doing butlins at minehead next april as thats all we'll be able to afford after next tx  

Steph - hope the bath has helped the cold hun, did you get the vicks inhaler?  

Ladyverte - enjoy ur xmas do hun  

Sarah have a great birthday sweetie, have a few for me 

Ali - like ur idea of retail therapy hun, think i may have to get myself a few new bits tomorrow as well 

Hi laura hope you are ok - not long how hun?  

Fishy, hi hunny hows ur 2ww going?    and a big  for you.
EBW - good luck for scan on monday petal  

Hello to purple, nix, tracey, sam, popsi, miranda, beachy, littlejenny, bugle, droogie (oh god theres so many of us) and everyone who ive forgotten heres a   to say sorry,

Back off down the mezza tomorrow for last xmas pressies with my bf, who unfortunatly yesterday woke up with a droopy eyelid and mouth, looks like she has bells palsy the dr says.   No treatment apart from steroids if needed and time and it will go better tho may take a few months.

X-factor for us tonightalex or jls to win, owen to go first what a muppet   At least screechy voice diana/bjork/cilla black has gone   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Well... it didn't happen. I waited nine hours and gave up - it's Saturday night, so they were hardly likely to get less busy. Don't reckon they'd have done me till tomorrow and I wanted to go home.
Why though, do they not bloody TELL you when other cases come in that will delay your op? Why are the NHS so useless?  
I was sooo hungry too - fell asleep for a while and dreamt of food.  

Monday I'm going to get on my war horse and sort Robert's appt then my own - total shambles!

Bobbi - I'm so sorry to hear about your abnormal fert. I think you're the third we've had recently to have one egg and it let too many sperm in. I think with one egg one has to insist on ICSI - they don't listen unless you stamp your foot. Baskets.  

Happy birthday Sarah! Though you'll be already out getting trashed when you read this!  

Everyone watching the endless cliches on the X factor? Even Simon's geting on my boobs!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir - What a bummer!

god thank god its the last x-factor.... its such a drawn out evening! anyone but owen to win!! 

next year someone remind me not to watch past the auditions... i love the audition shows!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Same here - but then you get caught up in all their stories, it's just impossible not to get sucked in.

Gah - spent the evening on the phone to work colleagues - the redundancy situation is much worse than first thought. Six people - out of a pretty small team - will be made compulsorily redundant on Christmas Eve. And this is likely to include people who have worked there for nearly 30 years apiece.

Thank God I'm not there!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Miranda- You're right, the NHS are useless- really sorry you've been through all that sh!t today for nothing  
And Roberts hand too  
Got to agree with you and Laura, I'm kinda glad the X Factor is now all over, it was sort of getting on my nerves and how long did it go on for tonight!!!!! Thank god I've got sky+ so can FF past all the **** bits and the many adverts
What did you have nice to eat then?

Laura- How you doing lady?  

Nikki- Happy packing tomorrow  

Kate- Bloody hell, that's awful about your friend hun. Hope MH is ok tomorrow


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girlies

Sorry for absence - so so busy - thinking of you all though x

Bobbi - I am so so sorry about your cycle hon   it sounds to me that you are being incredibly brave and philisophical which can only stand you in good stead. Really feel for you  

Pix sis  - how are things honey? I guess that you will be in for a scan tomorrow in which case masses of good luck sweetheart, I am looking forward to congratulating you on your massive follie count!!     Thank you for your offer of one of your exotic turkish eggs too sweetheart   - so lovely to have 2 such gorgeous generous sisters!!!   I hope you are having a good time with our mum and other sisters  

Laura - honey pie - good luck for tomorrow - I am so so so excited for you. I have to say I am amazed that you have got this far, you have done such a completely brilliant job - you should be very very proud of yourself.  If I ever needed a surrogate I sure know who I would choose!!

Lucy - welcome back hon - glad you had a brilliant time. All that Hong Kong stuff sounds exciting. I have a friend with 2 small children in Hong Kong, she had them both out there and is very happy and as Mir said Emma has done IVF out there that resulted in little Hari.

To everyone else   &   I need to go as I have a cat sitter turning up to see me any minute and I am in my dressing gown!!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning everyone  

Ally - you off somewhere nice then if you are getting a cat sitter? How is Becka today  

Anne - Hi again - replied to you on the other thread.  

Mir - what a boomin awful Christmas pressent for those people    Loyalty and commitment count for nothing, eh? Nightmare at the hossie - NHS needs sorting out  

Kate - make SURE you get a few bits for yourself    Poor BF.  My friends sister had it years ago and was told nothing could be done.  She fully recovered after a few months but it can obviously be very distrssing and depressing for the person.  Good job she had you as her BF.  

Nikki - I get you   Have a wonderful time and   Happy Christmas to you (incase you dont log on whilst you are away).  

Steph - you have the lurgy too?  Hope you are feeling better today.  All that helped me was sleep, sleep and more sleep.  Take care  

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you are all having lovely weekends.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

I have one injection left to do tonight before seeing docs tomorrow a.m after 4 days of stimms. OMG I'm absolutely   myself! What if I don't have any follies??   
What am I suppose to feel girls ? I know it's early days yet but I don't feel any differently, no twinges etc..  

OK, I have a funny story; I took DH to the hospital so that he can give some swimmers to be frozen as he is going back home tonight. Private hospitals in Turkey are amazing, they really are! DH wasn't sure if we checked in at a 5* hotel or a hospital   Anyway cut a long story short we did all the paper work and were handed a pot. The male nurse showed us a room furnished in white and with the best seaview and showed me how to start the DVD, where the shower is etc. and left the room saying call me on this number when you are done!!
I locked the door behind him and looked at hubby and we both burst into laughter. DH put the DVD on and guess what? It's hardcore por.n!!!    In the end the whole thing took him a lot longer cos we were laughing so much...  

Anne: Hello sweetheart, hope you are having a good weekend with hubby. How is your Xmas tree? Have you got lots of pressies under it?

Ally:   You make me laugh sis! 
When is Ben seeing the counciller? How is Becka doing? Hope everything is going well for you honey.

Miranda; Sorry to hear about your failed NHS appointment. They really need   Lots of love to little Bobster  

Fish: Not sure what 69 means   Never done it    

Bobbi: Sorry to hear about your cycle hon. Hope you are OK.   

Kate; Hope all is OK chick, sorry to hear about your friend  

Lots of love &   to everyone else from sunny İstanbul...

Pixie xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Bobbi - I'm so, so sorry to hear your news, lots of treat this Christmas and take it easy and just do what you need to do.

Pixie - I remember that feeling all too well, but even day 4 is early so it's not all or nothing, more can still grow after that scan but I hope you have lots      I didn't feel anyting that early

Miranda - I'm sure orange dots work for jobs too so I'm sending lots of      

Laura - you know you won't be able to help yourself once you get sucked in you'll keep on watching...

Anne - I don't think your follicles can change dramatically, maybe a few either way from month to month but they won't have plummeted   It sounds like quite a normal worry though  

I don't know if it's cheeky to air my bfp worries here but you're all so lovely. I have a little more watery brown spotting yesterday so I'm in a complete panic about our scan on Wed now. I convinced myself it was over this morning as my boobs didn't feel as sore. Any tips on staying calm, sane of even just a hint of the two? After being told we probably wouldn't get here I want this little one to stick and get homely sooo much.

Love to you all  

Heather xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Bobbi - many of us had a bad first cycle only to see better results in the next one, glad to hear you are hanging in there...and your DH, bless him and his naughty sense of humour   Yes give that DHEA a go by the time the next NHS cycle in due it should have worked it's magic. Why did RE not want you to take it? I am surprised they did not do ICSI with only one egg, did you not want to or did they not offer? Something you might want to insist on next time. My experience with HH is that if you don't ask you don't get (and even then they can be very difficult to say the least   ), that's why I ended up supplementing my 'care' with them with a private consultant. 

Hi Heather - knicker watch is a killer isn't it   I remember it only to well, luckily most of the time it means nothing but I suspect nothing I can say will make you stop worrying, only the scan can do that I am afraid, all the best    

Hi Pixie - that's personal service alright   can only be a good thing I reckon, was the 'film' to his liking? 

Laura - all the best for tomorrow    

Getting ready for tomorrow, DP is asleep, I knew he would, babysitting has that effect on him


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Merry hill was manic and still not finished so looks like i will have to pop back down again one night this week (well they are opent till 12) 

Miranda - hunny so sorry they wasted ur time yesterday   i think the nhs is crap now as its run more as a bloody business that the health service its supposed to be.  Hope you get some answers tomoz petal  

Laura - wishing you all the best for tomorrow hunny bun, cant wait for the first pictures of ur gorgeous little triplets on here.  Hope it all goes nice and smooth oooohhhhhhhhhh im so excited  

Anne - so glad the factors over as well, what was late nite all about?  It went on for ever  What u been up to today? 

Hi ally - how are u today? 

Ali27 - Managed to get a couple of bits for me hun   Nice black blouse/teeshirt type thing very low neckline   BF was ok, had to tell her to stop covering her mouth when she talked as she reminided me of george out of rainbow    She said she would rather me laugh with her then get upset for her, so laugh with her i did  

Pixie - OMG    Thats brilliant hunny, think we may have to go there as the hospital in brum we went to had a dirty mag one chair and a toilet   Needless to say dh couldnt perform (even with viagara)   Had to come home and do it and take it back     Laugh about it now but god was it a stressful day 

Droogie its not cheeky hunny and if i could help you i would but havent got a clue apart from both my friend and sil had spotting from week 5 to 12 and both went on to have chubby  bubbas.  Loads of     coming to you petal.

Bobbi    bless ur hubby, we must never lose the ability to laugh through all of this, its what keeps us sane, oh and jack daniels and retail therapy of course.  Good luck on your follow up hunny   

Nikki - hi hunni - did all the grandkids wear dp out by any chance?  

Hello to everyone else hope ur all having a nice weekend.

Blimey im shattered, dh cooking tea and im gonna watch elf as i love silly xmas films.  Catchya later girlies  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Lucy - how was the black tie - did you look gorgeous  

Sarah - happy birthday sweetheart  

Bobbi - well done hun on getting as far as you did and not giving in,  you sound very strong and you have alot of questions answered now for your 2nd go  

Nikki -  

Nix - you done any sneeky tests yet  

Mir - you poor love, make sure you get it sorted out tomorrow   At least they won't be able to touch you with the redundancies, they can't remove anyone on maternity can they  

Kate - your poor friend  

Pixie - oeer, DH would have run a mile  

Ally - hope Ben gets something out of seeing the counsellor tomorrow  

Heather - hun you're allowed to worry and defo allowed to talk to us about it  

Laura - good luck hun  

Spent most of the day in   , every tv programme i have watched has got to me, especially x-factor, loved it though   I'm a stressy   today, really wish i could relax and wait for next sunday like normal people, this bleeding situation with BILs funeral is really getting to me, caterers have let us down so i'm now trying to organise something else, DH said i didn't need to but unfortunately his mum and sis are **** useless at organisation and whenever they've done something towards do's we've had in the past they've f*cked up   Why do i feel i have to sort out everything   and on top of that i'm trying to get xmas up-together and tidy house before they all come for funeral on thursday, what happened to taking it easy  

Sorry rant over, needed to get that out of my system   

Had a lovely evening last night, went out with friends for meal, kept getting   at as my boobs are huger than normal at the moment and were falling out of my top, ending up holding top up with two plastic paper clips out of the crackers  

 to everyone xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy - hi hunny sorry didnt mean to miss you    Know its hard but try and let someone else do something to help you cant do it all urself hunny  .  Rant away petal thats what were here for. 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - just thrown my toys out of my pram and told DH i am not dealing with catering anymore, he's called SIL and given her more catering numbers and let her get on with it   Just wish they weren't all staying here this week


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm feeling a bit sad today, guess its just nerves but don't want the chips to be dished up just yet.  After starting my meds my BP has gone down so really don't see why i need to get them out.  Tim thinks I should stick with the plan as there are risks to my health if I get too big.  ANyway all packed, just about the have a bath and then Tim gonna tidy the lady garden.

Anyway I'll update those I have mobie numbers for.  I forgot too who wanted my address too! Sorry, if you still want it Mir/ Tracey/ Steph can PM you it.

Anyway you all be good while i'm away ok?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But 34 weeks is sooooooo late for trips already Laura! This is practically full-term! I think it sounds like they're doing the right thing - you have over a stone of babies in there! 

Fish - iIve _volunteered_ for redundancy! And I can't wait - it's been very miserable working there the last couple of years and I'd hate to go back to such a depleted team. This way I get the cash to stay home with Roberto a bit longer - maybe even go to Turkey to show him where he was made!

Now - you PUPO lady - breathe deeply and repeat after me, "I am NOT a control freak..."  Honestly, if they screw it up, it's...um... their funeral? Ahem. 

It really is though - and actually, things that go wrong are generally great ice-breakers at funerals. I remember burying my nan, and we were all sadly standing round the open grave when my mum slithered on the mud and nearly fell in. We nearly wet ourselves, knowing how my nan would have doubled up laughing if she could have peeked up to see her daughter plummeting towards her.

So, this is your time to try to relax - stop worrying they haven't done it right, ok?

Kate - George out of Rainbow!  I wouldn't have thought of that!

Bobbi - I dunno, you ladies and your gangbanging eggs!  Perhaps Laura will name the twins Rita, Sue, and Bob in honour of your hussy gamete!
Glad to hear you're feeling ready for the next onslaught - no better cure.

Heather - it sounds all normal to me! Some ladies do get bleeding, and brown is fine.

Mrs O - are you ok now?

Right, going to rest me boil. BRB.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura   will be thinking of you tomorrow, can;t wait to hear how you all are, all will be fine hun x x x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Laura- Lots of luck hunni, wil be thinking of you lots.
They know what they're doing remember and how wonderful will it be to meet your new family 
Hope Tim does a good job on the DLG (Downstairs lady garden!)


Mir- Have you een back to hospital today hun or is it tomorrow? 

Fishy- Really sorry things are so stressful at the moment but seems to me like other people need to help and take some of the sh!t away from you, at the end of the day, it's you who's being really kind and helping them so somethings gotta give. You don't need to have this stress on top of other stuff hun. 
Hey big boobed lady, sounds like you're competing with me on the boob spillage      
Really glad you had a nice night hun, try and relax  

Pix-   , that story made me laugh. 
Hun, I am having the same worries about no follies and I haven't even got my scan till Jan, it's normal to worry but I guess it does us no good eh.
You've been so brave the way you've handled all this and I'm sure tomorrows scan will show follies galore hun.
Good luck and take care   

Ally- Cat sitter, where you off to hun? How's you and Becka?   

Hi Nikki- Bet you can't wait till tomorrow! finished your packing yet?  

Kate- Hi hun, yep MH open till midnight which is great, if I had to go again we could have met for a cuppa. 
Sorry, but I did laugh about George from Rainbow- not at all funny but it's just the way you described it. Feel very sorry for your poor BF bless her.

Heather- Sorry you're feeling so worried hun, but I'm sure that's normal. The scan will put your mind at rest hun  

Bobbi- Glad you're ok hun ( well, as ok as you can be) your DH sounds like he's got the same sense of humour as my DH   

Lucy- How was your night out?  

Ali-Will reply on Lister  

  Sam, Anna, Angel, Elinor, Popsi, Lainey, Beachy, Bugle, LJ, Purple, Sarah, Nix, NikkiW, Steph, Ophelia

          

LOve 
Anne
xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

sorry no personals a little tiddly been drinking champagne since 2pm as DH is 40 today  

just wanted to wish Laura all the very best for tomorrow you have done soooo well keeping them safe this long its now time the came into this world honey, cant wait to see the photos xxxx

lots and lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening all!
Been AWOL at my mum's....
bobbi   so sorry hun. Onwards and upwards though - glad yo have a new plan. Like the joke from your DH!   
Ophelia - hope your scan holds good news next week hun   
You too Droogie    Must be worrying times  
Laura - tomorrow eh! Oodles of luck hun    Best to get them out now in daylight hours with all the experts on hand    Hope you get the good looking anaesthetist  
Mirra - sorry about your op   People for minor ops do get a bum deal on the NHS, often an emergency takes priority but its really bad to be starving and thirsty all day. They need to sort it!   ARe you going again? Know what you mean about funerals - we were all stood round the family/dad's grave in the rain and the funeral director with the ashes was late! We did laugh as my dad was always such a stickler on timings!  
Fish - hang in there  
Pix - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Remember day 4 is still early  
Hi to the Brummies - Anne and Slyc  
Hello Beachy/Swinny! (Happy birthday S!)
Oh who have I missed   
Nix!!!! any signs/ early testing?   
Steph - so glad you are happily doppling! And none of this doing it too early and getting stressed eh!  
Jennig - any signs??
Bugle - how's the bub?
Hey Pops! #any news?  
Better go now, finally going to put the tree up and try and be a bit less humbug!  
Love ya
Nicks W


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Popsi- Enjoy the rest of your night hun, have a glass of champers for me- oh, better put some orange juice in as you don't want me to start streaking again     
Take care
xx

Hi NikkiW- Greetings from Birmingham! All ready for Christmas?
It will be lovely this year for you I bet with the little un xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nik, no news here waiting to be allocated a social worker but cant see that happening until the new year now which is fine .. it will move along soon enough i am sure, you are gonna have a fab fab christmas this year honey with your lovely little girl and your family x

anne.. sorry i will NOT dilute good champers with orange juice you can drink it straight and streak if need by but never ruin good champers lol xx


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Have had a lovely weekend starting to get nursery ready- so feeling a bit more prepared now!! Just need to do xmas tree now- DH is a bit of a humbug so waiting til sister comes this week to help me- 1st time we get to spend christmas in our own house- cannot wait- as we normally spend it travelling to see both families!!

Laura- best of luck tomorrow- know what you mean about feeling a bit sad- am starting to think how much I will miss having a bump- but sounds like its time to meet the trips- how exciting- can't wait to see the pics

Mirra- how annoying hope you have better luck tomorrow

Fish- well done on putting your foot down re-catering-   for you and DH for the hard week you have ahead

Best of luck  to all those testing and having scans this week

Bugle- how is Benjamin doing??

Steph- great news re- doppler- I found it so re-assuring- although you will not need it soon when baby starts to move!!

Nicki W- no sign of anything yet- any tips?? as would love it to happen before xmas

Love to all I've missed

Jenxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello again 

Anne - im having a lager shandy followed by a walnut whip and perhaps a few after eights  

Jennig -  oooooooooh hunny just noticed ur ticker, how exciting.  Lovely to spend xmas at home isnt it?  We went to mil's last year but this year we're at home too.  I love it im like a big kid 

Fish - dont blame you hun, you have enough on ur plate keep calm if u can and let them do more  

Popsi - i agree with you petal, champagne should never be diluted.  Have to be a good girl now tho as dh would not appreciated me flashing my baps everywhere   He has seen the photos from the booze bus escapade most of them were topless of me (but i was single at the time)  

Nikki - enjoy ur champers on xmas day, u derserve it after only 1 glass of vino last year  Good luck with the tree hun, did ours yesterday took nearly all afternoon 

Miranda - hope u get ur wish at work hun,   about the turkey re-visit.  

Beachy - cant believe the weekend is nearly over either hun   Not long left till a nice xmas break tho, im on the wagon after xmas so intend to make the most of it while i can. 

Miranda - hope the boil is easing hun    funerals are never easy are they?  Ur right tho, it is nice to have a ice breaker (or even a mud slipper )  

Laura - good luck with the lady garden hunny, and a few extra      for tomorrow too. 

Time for me walnut whip i think ladies 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

*Laura* - not surprised you are feeling a little sad after having done such a fantastic job of nurturing those babies for such a long time - but oooh you are actually going to see their little faces tomorrow - so exciting!! Hope so much that everything goes perfectly    - do you know what time you are scheduled for? Thinking of you loads - hope you get some sleep tonight! 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Laura - good luck for tomorrow hon - I will be thinking of you. Try and get a good night's sleep tonight - easier said then done in the circumstances I expect!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Laura - Bestest of bestest luck and love to you and those lovely babes for tomorrow hun. You have done brilliantly getting this far and soon you'll have them all in your arms, how special will that be? I look forward to hearing how you get on but just wanted to leave a message tonight wishing you all the best, though I'm sure you'll be grinning from ear to ear this time tomorrow.

    

Heather

PS Thanks for all the messages, feeling a bit calmer now, we stomped round the nature reserve nearby for 90mins then came home for iced buns - good stress relief


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Just popped on really quickly to wish you lots of luck tomorrow Laura... You meet them all tomorrow - sooooo exciting! Will be thinking of you

Lucy x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just want to wish Laura lots of luck for tomorrow. How exciting!! 

Bobbi- So sorry to hear about your failed fert.  Surprised the clinic didn't offer ICSI with just the one egg.

Hi to the rest of the gang.

I'm lying low at the moment as I'm sooooo nervous for my scan but will let you know how it went once I've had it.
Have had some beige discharge when I've wiped a few times in the last 3 days. It's happened twice today and makes me really worried, along with cramps on and off. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura honey - just wanted to say a big huge good luck for tomorrow - it must be a strange feeling knowing that tomorrow is the day that you will finally meet your babies after all this time (and I mean time since the beginning of your journey not just the pregnancy). Will be thinking of you and cannot wait to hear news tomorrow - huge amounts of hugs and kisses  

Pixie pops - good luck angel - really hope scan goes really well - I will be sending you so so much      

Bobbi - you are doing brilliantly lovely - glad we made you all melty (and that you invented a new word).

Kate - glad you had a shandy - I had a few glasses of wine tonight - it is christmas  

Ophelia - you poor thing - you really are going through hell aren't you   I am sure this is all really fine you know - the sooner you have that scan the better honey pie     

Anne - are you hammered?   I am a little tipsy after a lovely christmas drinks at a friends tonight.

I have now finished my christmas shopping so I can hopefully relax a little soon!! I am exhausted. The cat sitter was lovely and so feel happy to leave my cats in her charge - we are not going anywhere exotic we are just off to Norwich to Bens mum and dad but the kitty cats need food at christmas   

Just one more week of work then two weeks off - hurrah!! 

Very sleepy now so speak tomorrow if that is okay - much love A


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi
Sorry I haven't been around for a while.  It is so busy at work and socially at the moment and my cold has been making me feel so tired that when I am at home I want to go straight to bed.  If I only have a few mins online I know it will take too long to read through all the posts. 

I will try a few personls
Bobbi.   I am really sorry to hear of your abnormal fertilisation.  Take care of yourself.

Heather and Ophelia.  You are both going through such a tough time.    that everything works out OK.  I bet you can't wait for a scan to put your mind at rest.

Nix.  Enjoy being PUPO.

Fish.  I hope this week goes OK and you manage not to get too stressed.

and Laura.  good luck for tomorrow.  I hope Tim knows to text someone so we get the news.  Loads of love to everyone.  Even though I am crap at personals at the moment I do read all your posts and think of you all.  

Anne - you always have something to make me laugh. I am on for 9th

update from me, AF didn't last long - she has been gone for a while - I can't remember how many days. I have even had   with DH - it had almost withered away it had been so long!
Back 95% better, cold 80% better.  

Tracey


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls!  Sorry I've not been around much - crazy week!!

Loads of luck to Laura - I'll look out for your news.

Quick question on DHEA - A friend of mine is taking the 7 Keto DHEA  She said apparently these are better than straight DHEA as they can raise your estrogen level which is not good .... but I always thought that the standard DHEA was best.  Oh its a minefield!!  I'm in limboland till mt AMH result comes back!!

Love to you all 

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, you are very special bunch and of course i will get the news to you all asap.  Tim will try to post some pics on face book too but I'll let you know.

Gonna attempt some sleep now (ha ha!!)

XXXX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Laura - really, really good luck for tomorrow!  How exciting  

Sarah - hi there - sorry, can help with the DHEA  

Tracey - lucky you   

Ally - Good for you, finishing all your shopping so early!  I am getting there and actually starting wrapping tonight   

Ophelia - hang in there hon -   for the scan  

Popsi - happy birthday to DH!  Enjoy the celebrations!  Did you go to Bath in the end?  


Lucy, Heather, Steph, Jo, Purple, Nicki W, Anne, Jennig, LJ, Beach, Miranda, Fish, Bugle, Bobbi, Pixie, Sam and anyone I have forgotten - have a great new week.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ali27 said:


> Ally - Good for you, finishing all your shopping so early! I am getting there and actually starting wrapping tonight - and i dont mean in a "Yo, mother f*c*er" kind of way!!


  

Mornin' all! Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK LAURA one more time!     

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by to wish Laura all the best for today.  I know you wont see this for ages though!!!

Cant stop as only at work til 12 today 

Hi everyone else.

Bobbi- I am bemused at HH re not doing ICSI too. Cant remember are you mr T or mr L?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning nix - one more day to OTD!  You have done so well not to test yet     Here's hoping for some great Chrstmas news for you  

Morning EBW!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Goodmorning ladies,

Just wanted to wish good luck to Laura. Hope everything goes well and you have your precious little ones at home with you soon enough.

Nix - Sending you lots of    Have everything crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,  

EBW- Is it your scan today hun? Sorry I should remember.  

Ali- Yo yo yo mo fo!!!!!! How did the wrapping go?   

Pix- Lots of luck hun  

Ally- I had a half bottle of bacardi breezer (classy!) and couldn't finish it WFT? Glad you've got Christmassy hun, when you off to Norwich? How's Becka?  

Tracey-     Withered away, that cracked me up! Well done on your   girl!! Glad your back/cold ar nearly all better. Will be nice to meet you on 9th- feel like I've knowne you girls forever  

Laura- What can I say apart from lots of luck hun   

Ophelia- Hi hun  

Popsi- I am a light weight!!!  

Hi jenni- How's you today? Sorry, my laptop battery went last night and couldn't face going upstairs on the PC cos I needed to be by the fire in the lounge so sorry for disappearing!  

Hi Sarah- How's the hangover today?    

Kate- The Booze bus What have you been up to/   How you today hun?  

Nikki- Have a fab holiday hun and Happy Christmas    

  Angel, Sarah, Steph, Lainey. LJ, Fishy, Beachy, Bobbi, Bugle, Nix, Swinz, Purple, Heather, Lucy, NikkiW, Elinor

Much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello everyone   

Just got back and got my prioriteis in order - unpacked wine to make sure had survived journey and check in to see how you all are!

got loads to do so no time to read through everything now so just big      everyone

and   laura - well done for hanging in till i got back!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

morning all

just a quick post as I haven't caught up on events over the weekend even slightly yet

Good luck Laura and your three beautiful babies- thinking of you today and hoping we have some news later. 

Bobbi - so sorry to hear you had zero fertilisation - after pushing so hard for this at least you know you gave it your best shot and you could not have done anything more. Having said that, I have sometimes found it harder to 'bounce back' after a cycle with no ET than when I've had the whole 2ww - although the whole wait does weird things to the space-time continuum, I am sure. Let us know how you are feeling, and be reassured that almost anything is 'normal' at the moment. 

Will post later once I have caught up a bit.

love to all
Elinor x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome back Natasha - can't wait to hear all about it honey!!  

Anne - you really have become a cheap date haven't you!! Ben has really noticed how much cheaper dinners out are since I cut back on the drink   Off to Norwich on 23/24th. Becka is having her scan at the moment so we will find out soon whether more follies have popped up and what the plan is from here     

Pix - good luck honey  

Laura - so so excited for you sweetheart - cannot wait to see the new arrivals - we will all be holding your hand (metaphorically)   

Tracey - Good to hear from you - glad your back and cold are on the mend and that you had some  ! Sometimes you can go so long that it is hard getting back into the saddle but once you do it can be such a relief  

Ali - Yo mo fo!

Sarah - I think the normal DHEA is supposed to be better too.

EBW - Hiya hon  

Nix - OMG is your test date tomorrow? If so that has come round so so quick - I have everything crossed for you my darling. Really really hope this is your time, you really deserve it.  

Speak later my lovelies x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!!

Swinz - Basically, the deal is that 7-keto apparently does not cause the raised levels of oestrogen and testosterone that "ordinary" DHEA can.  I say "apparently" because I did read somewhere that this was not the case and that it had been shown that 7-keto DID have this effect.  The trouble is that we are not 100% sure how and why DHEA works for PRs, but chances are it has something to do with the fact that it DOES cause slightly higher testosterone in women!  Early studies on poor response actually showed that a testosterone patch improved response and early follicles depend upon testosterone for their development.  So taking 7-keto could result in your testosterone not rising but it could also result in it not having the effect you are looking for.  With oestrogen, for most women this will not be an issue because the change will be minor.  Usually the worry with too much DHEA is raised testosterone in women and raised oestrogen in men.  If you are worried about raised "baseline" oestrogen at day 2-3 (i.e. suppressing FSH) then don't.  I have read in a one chatroom about this but the the studies do not bear it out.  So I'm with Ally - ordinary DHEA is best.  If you are worried then have your hormone levels tested so that you can monitor the effects!  

Bobbi - really sorry to hear your news.   However, it is a great sign that your egg was a goodie.  This is honestly so crucial!   I just wish they had used ICSI.  To say you were "funded for IVF" just shows that giving you your best possible chance was not their top priority.    My way forward would be to get cracking on the DHEA and look for another clinic!!  You clearly have decent quality eggs in there and DH seems to have good swimmers so you need a clinic with the experience to use a protocol to get them out!   

Pixie - I understand you will be nervous about your scan.  We are all rooting for you - please let us know how it goes!  

AnneG - hi there!!  It's brilliant that you had a good number of follies in June.  I doubt they will all suddenly have disappeared come your cycle!!  

Lucy - so glad to see you back.  I understand things are a bit tricky and you may not be able to cycle in Jan but hopefully you will or, if not, maybe a month later.  As Miranda says, ask Emma about HK!  And yes my coil is now out!

Ally - hello my sweet!  Christmas at Ben's then is it?  Hope you are doing ok.  I am nearly done with my Christmas shopping too! Went to do some of DP's yesterday cos he is so hopeless!

Sam - glad my PMs made it.  You may have to send the links to others if you want because I didn't keep the message!!  Basically, I was emailing Sam some stories of people who got pg with very low AMH.  One lady had a result of 0.1 and was posting to say her consultant had told her to go straight for IVF, doom and gloom etc.  Two days later she posted to say she had had a positive pregnancy test!!!

Ali27 - hello there sweets!

Nix - my prayer mat is wearing out on your behalf!!      

Nikki - Cape Verde looks lovely; I am sure you will have a great time!

Purple - you there?? hello!

Angel - hello there to you too!

Miranda - sorry they didn't deal with your boil.  What a pain!!  That sort of thing can be really debilitating!

Natasha - glad to see you back!

Tracey - sounds like your   life rocks now!  Hope the back and the cold both recover soon!

Kate - how are you??

EBW1969 - I am using you as an example to my sister!!  She and her DH are happy to stick to just the twins but are not planning to use any contraception in the future despite warnings from Kate's midwife.  Not sure I'll get through to her!

Laura - good luck today! Looking forward to the news!

Ophelia - I know you are going to be so stressed but please try and relax a little.  Spotting is very common in early pregnancy and almost certainly nothing to worry about.    

Heather - don't worry about posting about pregnancy cos all the ladies here are going to get there eventually!!  I know it is a lot to ask when you have had IVF but pregnant ladies are not all constantly vomiting or in bed with exhaustion and painful boobs!  It's ok to have days where you feel great!     

jennig - can't be long now!!

Popsi - nice to see you!

Steph - wonderful that things are going so well for you!    

Fishy - I'm really glad you made a stand on caterers; you really have enough to deal with this week! Have you thought of treating yourself to some nice relaxation treatment this week? Kate had reiki in her 2ww and it really helped her to stop obsessing!

nicksW - yeahhh; champers this Christmas!!    

Elinor - hello!

Well - I have worked out that in month 1 of being totally IUD free, assuming all goes normally, DP and I are going to be apart during the 3 best days since it looks like these will be 25th,26th and 27th!!  He will be at his parents and I will be with my family! Oh well!  Still give it a go on 24th in case DP's sperm are real survivors!!  I think I need to relax a little anyway - we did "it" ( ) 3 times Saturday night/Sunday morning and I was wondering afterwards whether that kind of indulgence should stop in favour of a strict "every other day" routine, to preserve DH's swimmers.  Possibly a little OTT at this stage!

Kate and the twins ARE HOME!!  Still small but doing fine.  My mum is there helping out at the moment.  I heard Oliver in the background when I was on the phone to Kate - he may be small but his lungs certainly seem to have a large capacity.  I hope he's not too noisy when I am up there - I suspect it's not good aunt behaviour to add a shot of vodka to his bottle (if I even can; Kate is b/f although maybe she'll express some).  They now have middle names - Emily is Emily Megan (as expected) and Oliver is Oliver William. 

For those of you who had been asking Dad has his consultation on Friday; then we'll know if the cancer has spread or not. 

Love to everyone I have missed.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

. 

Anne - I'm doing ok hun. Thanks for asking. You really are so sweet. I really don't know how you have the energy to keep up with every single person on this thread.  

Little Jen - Glad you had some fun over the weekend. Is DP now open to the idea of trying for a little one? So you are technically in the 2ww, hey? Glad Kate and the twins are well. I hope your dad gets some good news at his consultation.

Ally   for your sister. How are you keeping?

Bobbi - hello!!! hope you had a good weekend.

I've been a bit quiet on posting as still feeling quite low  . I have had such a busy time that I thought I wouldn't have time to think about my BFN. But its always there, you know? Even got into the festive spirit and have even put up the decorations and whille I try to pretend to be all happy, I keep on feeling miserable within. I'm finding it really difficult to cope with work pressures at the moment too. Trying to keep on a brave face in front of people, and cry when I'm on my own. When does it get better? I know you will all understand as some of you are/ have been at that point.

Apart from feeling miserable about the tx, I just realised over the weekend that I've put on loads of weight. Can't blame it all on the meds. I have been comfort eating a lot. So now I miserable, and fat and miserable...................


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, so I have now caught up with exactly half of what I missed by going away for the weekend!

Purple - great to hear you have an appointment date at the Lister - they seem to be positive about treating people at least, and if you are going to try you need to have a team who believe it will work!

EBW - hope the 12wk scan is good today! Great to have your positive posts to give us all hope when clinics spout doom and gloom at us.

Fish - don't stress  about lifting stuff, but if you have injured your shoulder is that not a reason to be avoiding lifting? I think your shoulder might get 'worse' (in the 'you get to be a drama queen', absolutely not in terms of real discomfort etc! sense), and possibly 'need' a sling (and talk of a physio referral...) to give you a more relaxing time at work with publicly acceptable, non IF reasons why other people should be giving you a hand. Worth thinking about, but I am sure your precious beanie will stick whatever.  

Kate - hope you hear better news about your MIL from next lot of scans .

Heather - haven't caught up with everything yet but hope things are going well in these early weeks for you!

Sam - I did the survey, but will log on to try to do it again (I asked all about the cut offs etc and clinics giving stats for who they turn away as well as how well they do with those they treat). I also want to know why it takes so long for stats to get put up - they are still going on 2006 stats for comparing clinics, and I know for 2007 it may be some time till you get accurate live birth rates from treatment at the end of the year, but I have suggested in previous surveys that not many clinics actually offer treatment to elephants, so why they need to allow for gestation of over 12 months is beyond me... I asked why they couldn't update every 6 months.... Thanks for encouraging us all. I think it is really important that we try to influence the HFEA in this way - it is easy to moan about them not doing much that is useful, but if we don't tell them what we want them to do how can they?

Kitykat -hope your early scan (today?) goes well - worth all the extra ivig and treatments, if your beanie is doing well!

Ladyverte/ Lucy - sorry to hear that finances might postpone treatment. I had hoped there would be a few of us cycling in January, but I am sure you will have good company whenever you try again, and the great thing about the internet is that you can log on wherever you are. If you know more definitely about where you will be (Hong Kong could be fun, and at least we know of another FFer with baby out there), and what funds are available, you should feel calmer and more relaxed for treatment - always a good thing!

Miranda - hope all went well with your op at weekend, and that you will be hop, skip and jumping around by the end of the week (or at least walking confortably!)

Steph - it must be amazing to hear baby's heartbeat on the doppler. How do you tear yourself away? This could become your sole source of entertainment!

Ali - honey, I was sorry to hear you'd gone down with the cold again. there are some nasty varieties going round, so wrap up warm and take care of yourself. Hope you feel properly recovered soon.

Bugle - you have minutes to go till baby is due!!! Wow - do you think baby will pay attention to the due date? How are you feeling now? Hope all is well and that you get your best ever early Christmas present soon.

Everyone else - I will try to catch up on the other half of this thread and post again this afternoon! I walked out of work (having a bad day - couldn't stop crying) thursday early, then Friday was extra stressful as a result, then straight off to work night out (and overnight stay away!) and on to a friend's birthday bash in Glasgow... Strange to have two consecutive nights of drinking, though my intake was more restrained than it would have been had I not got the January treatment ahead... Ended up enjoying myself more than I had thought, the birthday 'day' rather than just party was fun and making a Dalek chocolate cake ('extermination by chocolate', instead of 'death...') after having had a few cocktails was very entertaining... (friend a Dr Who fan).

Fingers crossed for Laura!!
love to everyone else, name checked or not - I hope to catch up later with those I haven't said his to yet....
Elinor x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Angel - I am really sorry you are feeling low.       I know all the ladies here have been there so you are in the best possible place for support!

My DP is silent on the ttc front but he knows the coil is out so..... 

I'm "technically" in the 2ww now but this month we were told it was unlikely that anything would implant because the endometrium would take a month to recover from IUD removal.  So we actually avoided the most likely days and I can feel AF is on her way.  I took my temperatures this month to check I ovulated and I seemed to; they took a sudden nosedive today which suggests AF will appear soon.  As do my cramps.

One thing I forgot to mention to all was that my acupuncturist has told me not to come until after Christmas because everything seems fine and balanced.  He is Daniel Elliott at London Acupuncture Clinic.  I thought I'd mention this because, as I have said before, the guy seems honest.  He told me at the start that I was not someone for whom acu was going to make a huge difference because everything seemed in good shape.  It might give me a slight edge but nothing more.  I would recommend this guy - it is refreshing when someone turns away business; shows he is honest and good enough not to be desperate for your custom!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

bobbi3 said:


> Nix - I have a funny feeling you'll be posting good news tomorrow


Hey Bobbi hon, thanks, now could you just bung some of that PMA over this way pretty please? Just did a CB digi - negative. As they're supposed to be used from 4 days before your period is due, I would have thought I'd see something by now but no, just those dreaded words *Pas Enceinte*. Doesn't look or sound any nicer in French 

Good luck with your follow up hon and give them hell over the IVF/ICSI thing! You've done a fantastic job fighting your corner on this cycle  . Just FYI my fert rate tends to be around the 40% rate and my French doc always refused to do ICSI on the grounds that there was nothing wrong with the sperm... The ARGC debated it and then decided to go for ICSI after a review by Mr T and lo and behold, 8 out of 9 fertilised normally, AND they got several of them to Blast, (even if only 2 were good enough to freeze) which has never happened before - so this BS about not doing ICSI when there's nothing wrong with the sperm is just ******. Of course there is a possibility that the egg(s) might be damaged during the procedure, but if the lab know what they're doing, the risk is minimal.....

LJ - great news about Kate and the twins being home now  And as for you and DP, just mind you don't wear out the bed, never mind the prayer mat!  And I'm  ing for your Pops and that he gets the all clear on Friday 

Hey Ally, Ali, Anne, Mira, Pixie, Purps, EBW, Elinor and all the other millyuns on here that I've forgotten, for which I apologise profusely!

As I said, today's shaping up to be a bloody long one, with the neg HPT this morning, 11dp3dt. I know there's still a chance but well, let's face it, it's unlikely now. At least this time tomorrow I'll know for sure.

xxx

ah 3 more posts as I type my "poor me" fest! Elinor, I think that's very good advice to Fishface, anything that gives you an out without drawing attn to the tx is a great idea!

And I agree with Jen re Daniel Elliot - nice bloke, not a money grabber (his acu much cheaper than Zita West for a start!)

Angel -  I know how you feel. But it won't always feel this bad hon...     

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Hang in there hun  

Hi Angel  

Hi LJ- OOhh exciting stuff eh for you hun. My acu lady gave me a good session last week and balanced me out a treat cos I was all over the place- stressed , agitated etc. I stopped the pill on Friday tp have a 7 day break till my next packet- any idea when I will have a bleed? 
Glad Kate & co are home


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - hang in there!  I know it's very hard but you really need to wait until your official date.  My sister was specifically told that even with the very early tests you can get false negatives cos different people's wee has different concentrations, implantation may be faster or slower with different people etc.  The only way to "know" is by way of a proper blood test on the day!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

still no idea whats going on but have just realised i have 2 tickets for The Nutcracker ballet this evening at The Royal Opera House in covent garden - starts at 7.30pm - v good seats in the orchestra stalls - £80 each - any takers?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bummocks!  I would have loved that!  But won't be back in Blighty in time 

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Natasha - I would have LOVED them (used to do a lot of ballet me!!) but sadly DP and I are off to see the Mighty Boosh live at Wembley tonight!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello my lovely ladies,

How is everyone today?

Laura: GOOD LUCK with everything today   !! We are all thinking of you.   

Just got back from docs. Scan showed 3 follies in my right ovary 8mm\ 7mm\5mm and none in left  
Estradiol level is a bit low at being 64 and my lining is 4.7mm so not sure if this is all good but I'm happy to have 3 follies as wasn't sure if I'd produce anything at all. I've been booked in for another scan on Thurday.  

I'm drinking lots of water,milk and fruit juice, still taking DHEA, multivitamin etc...Is there anything else I should be doing to help those follies to grow? I'm in PJ's at the mo and have a hot water bottle on my tummy   
This is so not me, my mum can't believe it cos she is so used to me being hyperactive and now thinks I am not well and keeps feeding me all the time     

Ally; Hi my lovely sis.   1 more day at work and then you'll be off till 5th Jan? Love it!!    

Anne; Well done sweetie! I hope you enjoyed that spritzed womb juice yesterday. When are you off work for Xmas?   

Miranda; I bought some selenium tablets cos forgot to bring Brazil nuts with me. Do you know what dosage I should be taking? How much did you take do you remember? 

LJ; So glad to hear Kate is back home now and good luck with your  

Angel; Sorry to hear you are feeling low honey   

Nix; Lots of luck for your next test   

Tracey; Good on you for doing a    I've forgotten the last time DH and I had just normal sex without trying for a baby  

Natasha; Welcome back chick. How was your holiday, waiting for your gorgeous photos on ********  

Lots of love to Sam,Lainey, Bobbi,Bugle,Kitkat,Heather,Ophelia,Popsi,Steph, Angel, Sara, Fishy, Beachy,Swinz, Purple, Lucy, NikkiW, Elinor, Ali and everyone else I missed    

Pixie xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pixie - woo-hoo for 3 follies!!!  Plus it is such early days you could well get more!!  Brilliant news!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Pix-  
Well done you, I'm not sure on levels/lining etc but you hav some follies which I'm sure others here can help on sizes etc.
Really pleased for you
I break up on 22nd hun and go back 2nd Jan hun.
When you back from Turk?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie been really sick all weekend, nowt serious just bad D&V! just want  to ask mir/steph can you PM me laura's addy? So lovely to think she could be holding them now!!!! Just hope MIL isn't there!

Hugs to everyone else, Bobbi! i share your pain! we had the same experience!!!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 

Blimey thread has been busy this morning 

No chance of catching up with many personals whilst at work so just a quick hi to everyone.

Laura - good luck hunny cant wait for some news  

Pix well done on the follies hun 

Anne - i am working smas eve  but not back til the 5th jan 

Natasha - welcome back hunny 

Cant remember who's testing tomoz but good luck hunny     fo you.  Sorry  cant read far enough down the page to see who it was 

Catch up later girls

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi darling  

Thanks, I'm happy to have 3 follies. It's my lucky number   
I've booked my flight ticket for 31st and will be back then if all goes to plan.
Do you want anything from Turkey ?

Kate ; Hello chick  

Purple; Hope you feel better soon  

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pixie hi hun!!

3 follies is fab hun congrats!!

that 3 potential embies!!!!!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you hunny!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Ah, sorry you've had the D&V's- hope you're feeling better  

Pix- Yes, I want you to come back with a ikkle baby in your tum    
Ohhh, you might be around on 9th Jan when I'm down, that would be brill  

Hi Kate xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Pixie -3 follies!!! YAAAAAY!!!!  Fab start girlie, good luck for the next scan!

Kate - it was me testing tomoz, thanks hon 

Purps hope you feel better soon hon, lots of liquids and rest for you!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- I am   for you hun


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pixie - Well done on 3 follies, that is fab  . Like LJ said, you probably have a couple more hiding behind these ones. Enjoy being spoilt by your mum.

Purple - so sorry you're not well. Stay in your PJs all day and plenty of fluids.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks girls  

LJ; Today is my 5th day of stimms so I really hope scan will show a couple more on Thursday but even if it doesn't I'm still very happy with what I've got.  

Bobbi,Purple,Angel,Nix & Katie; Thanks girlies   

Anne; I soooo want to come back with a ikkle baby in my tum hon.   
Yep 9th suits me , would love to meet you all.  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes bobbi we will be, we'll be able to join nix, pixie and anne and so many others on a PR meet with our little one's! Robstar and laura's trips and steph's LOnes will be showing them the ropes!!!

How exciting!!!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

pix - congrats on the follies!!

Ophelia - good luck for scan this week

Nix - good luck for testing tomorrow!

Purple - hope u feel better soon

LJ- glad to hear Kate is home and well - she'll have her work cut out with two!!!

Mirr - hope you get your op/ boil sorted - good old NHS!

Anne - hope all is going well with tx

As for me - MIL gone back home - phew - can try and reestablish some sort of routine hopefully now!!! 

Good luck for today Laura - I should think things have already happened by now and looking forward to hearing all about the three little ones!

Steph - hope you are well - any more scans?

Jennig - not long now - hows it going?

Nick W - hope Emily is looking forward to first Christmas!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Mir - sorry forgot you'd chosen the redundancy, best solution for you at the mo   Can you please PM me Laura's address? You got me in a nut shell, control freak extraordinaire  

Laura - are they out yet   you'll soon be able to see you own lady garden again  

Popsi - you classy chick you on the champers  

Ophelia and Heather - keep calm huns  

Tracey - you sound brighter hun, the  must have done you the world of good  

Nix - hi sweetie, you ok, i'm worried for you, tomorrow is another day  

Nikki - have a lovely hols  

Ally - how did Becka's scan and Ben's counselling go  

LJ - wow, DH is getting alot of attention isn't he   Hope all goes well for dad on friday  

Elinor - unfortunately the shoulder is better, too late for that little storyline, poo  

Pixie - well done hun, you sound so relieved  

Purps -  

Well i've decided i'm a tired, hormonal wreck, got into work this morning and saw my boss for the first time in a fortnight and ended up in tears   DH phoned and couldn't understand what was wrong with me, told him i'm sure all the crap on at the moment will result in a   and i'm so upset that i've been put in this position   He txt'd me back not to worry blah blah blah, but i've txt'd him and let him know how i'm feeling and how selfish his family are being and that i shouldn't even be feeling guilty   I don;t like burdening him with my emotions when his family are doing the same and he is grieving too, but this is getting ridiculous   Even thought of moving out and leaving them to it, but couldn't leave my pussycat 

My phony symptoms are now going, heartburn and painful boobs, i am however very hormonal, is this a good sign or could this be PMT on its way   Haven't had much movement and no show or anything either   Bit sickly, but this can still be the cyclogest too can;t it!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just quickly popping in with Beckas news. Not great I am afraid - still only the one follie at 17mm (stims day 13). They have been very very doom and gloom with her. She is not sure whether they will go ahead to EC with this one or offer her IUI but they have said that they are unlikely to offer her another go as her response has been so bad. It is difficult to know what will happen from here I think she has a conversation with the consultant tomorrow morning to decide. She is understandably heartbroken by her response and so am I on her behalf  

Pixie honey - great news on the follies my love - one each for you me and Becka!!!  

A xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just  heard from Laura - back home as no cots   I'n sure she will be on soon   How disappointing
Fish - hang in there its not over til its over   
You too Nix, I'm gutted the french test said no but its official tomorrow so chin up. We are all gunning for you  
Pix - well done, You will have more next time!   
Becka  
NW


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy -     You really are going through the mill.  The 2ww is hard enough without having to deal with this additional cr%p.  I really think you should try and have a little "me" time and treat yourself to something nice.  One thing I would say is that I don't think the stress will cause a BFN; if stress did that then nobody doing IVF would ever get pregnant; the 2ww will always be stressful!  I just don't think it is fair to add to it because it is all so much to cope with.   

NicksW - oh poor Laura!!  So she got all prepared for nothing??

Ally -     for Becka.  I still think it's worth gunning for one golden egg but I can understand if she decides to cancel.  Sounds like she needs some hugs and maybe a consultation at another clinic who can work with her with a bit more experience with PRs


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aw Ally -  for you and Becka.  I hope they at least give her the chance to go ahead. Nice of them to not even give her another go... 

Fish - sorry you're having a sh1t time hon.  Try to stay     hon, but try not to lay blame, firstly there's no reason to think it hasn't worked, secondly women get preg all the time under the most outrageously stressful circs, and thirdly it's a really crappy time for all of you, the last thing anyone needs is to feel like everything is going wrong and it's all their fault.  It's nobody's fault hon, none of it, it's just pure bad luck, IF, your BIL, everything...   Can you squeeze in another session of acupuncture or is it not allowed during the 2ww?     

Bloody hell Nicks, whaddayamean no cots?!  Good grief, what happens if she goes into labour spontaneously, what would they do then? Tell her to cross her legs?!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry having a sh!t spell at work but here are some hugs...

Fishy- Sorry you're feeling all this stress hun  

Ally- For you and B  

And WFT is Lauras hospital doing? What a shame


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Fish - Sorry you're going through all this [email protected] You so don't need it during tx of all times. Do try to take care of yourself. Its ok to be selfish sometimes and put your needs first. And there is nothing wrong in letting your DH know your feelings. Don't feel guilty about it. Its probably better he knows exactly why you are upset rather than sit there wondering if he's done something.

Ally - sorry to hear about your sis. If the one egg is mature, is it not worth taking a chance with it, esp if they are not going to offer her another go?

Nicki - just logged on to see if there were any news about Laura. That is so disappointing. No cots   What if she went into labour today, would the babies have to be separated in different hospitals? Gosh, that is so annoying.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Poor Laura - lets hope they don't keep stopping and starting - she will have completely psyched herself and now has to do it all again  

Thanks Jen/ Nix but they will not do her bloods so she has no idea if there is an egg there at the moment!!!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Did we all just post at the same time?  Guess everyone was anxious to hear from Laura. 

Hi Ally, Hi Anne, you've been quiet today. You ok?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - that's so cruel, poor Becka, her clinic do sound very doom and gloom though   She'll realise how having a sister so in the know will be such a help once she's ready  

Laura - you poor sausage  

LittleJen - i would so love to just disappear and turn up at the funeral hun, but with the mountain of organising just in my house for visitors and those staying, i don;t know when i'll find time to sleep   Forgotten what me time is like, had to cram in my xmas wrapping last night, didn't finish that until 11.30, my cards was 12am on friday  

Nix - didn't really find acupuncture relaxing


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally :I,m so sorry for Becka hon. I'm sure she is heartbroken but we all know here that these things change from month to month so the clinic is talking out of their  . Just tell her not to give up hope.
Alternatively, you can both jump on the next plane to İstanbul and help me grow my follies and we can have one each.   
Lots of love and  to both of you.

Nix: Poor Laura! Seriously what is wrong with these hospitals!  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel- I'm fine hun, juts having a bit of a busy one today but still here. I am pretty much always online cos I sit infront of a pc all day so can check in regularly  
You ok?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - u lucky girl wish i could come on here whenever i wanted  

OMG Poor laura hope she is ok, thats bloody awful they knew she was going in what the hell is going on with our nhs, first miranda and bobster and now laura.  Someone needs a good kick up the ****.

Ladies we have been doing some serious thinking over the weekend and are still undecided at the moment as to whether to go again using my own eggs (if theres any left) or whether to go straight to a donor cycle.  Sorry for the me post but any of your thoughts and feelings(and i will not take offence i promise) would be gratefully appreciated.  Even went to sleep last night thinking about donor eggs, just have a good feeling about it for some reason and dont know why, but the thought of not trying again with mine seems so final.  I need help, or a drink or perhaps both 

Fishy     for you hunny, take a deep breath, relax, and let them get on with it all, any problems let me know and i'll come round and sort the buggers out  

Ally     for you and becka.

Hi angel, anne, littlejenny, and everyone

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I wish I could help your dillema hun but it's such a personal thing. You've had 2 goes haven't you but then have they been the right protocol for you? It's a tough one hun. Perhaps see how you get on at Lister before making decision. Dunno hun, not much help am, I  sorry chick


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - thanx hun  yes i've had 2 cycles first time got two grade 1 eggs but a bfn 2nd cycle only got 2 follies and one of those was really small so abondoned and went to iui instead. (not even sure if there was an egg in there tho.  Just had bog standard long protocol treatment, oooohhhhhhhhhhh god what a dilemma    Why is every decision so bloody hard to make  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon girlies

Laura - couldn't they just bunk up together, one cot would be quite roomy after the past few months? Does anybody know when she's been told to return?

slycett - you sound quite positive about using a donor but you definitely need to be sure that you have drawn a line under using your own before you move on (as in try different protocols), rather than rushing in because you want to be pg asap. You will need counselling anyway to go ahead so if you're almost decided you could always take then then mull it over some more. Just my 2p

Anne - face it, you're addicted  

fishface - you're doing a grand job, you'll get your sleep at the end   I didn't find my first acu very relaxing either but I eased into it, it was better when I got to know the therapist too so we have a good chat now. To put a stark spin on it, if stress stopped pg then no one would get pg from rape or during war and plenty do, just think of all those wartime babies when men came home on leave, how stressed must their DW's have been?

Nix - as I always say, if the test was accurate today, they'd have told you to test today, hang in there      

Ophelia - good luck for your scan tomorrow hun    

Ally -   to Becka, we're all waiting for her we a huge welcome and tanks of PMA if she wants to join us. She does seem to have a less than positive clinic though.

Bugle - MIL gone? Shame...

Bobbi -  

Everyone else   

I'm still a nervous wreck   woke at 4am this morning! I think I will be until Wed and it's just my payback for being so chilled on the 2ww. Been knicker checking all day, I'm sure my colleagues must think I've got a bladder infection   I think it's because fundamentally I still don't belive that this might have worked, especially after being told our chances were so slim and grieving for the family I never thought we'd have, that and I'm cr*p with uncertainty!

Definitely a pillow over the head until I pass out tonight  

Love you all

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- from what I know/heard etc etc ,long protocol doesn't seem the way forward for us older ladies and I'm pretty sure when you have your appt at Lister they will say the same- may even put you on Antagonist protocol like me? Dunno hun. It seems to me if you're already in a state of slowing down with high FSH etc, down ****** further seems mad. Does that sound right girls? or am I talking out my ****?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

No room at the Inn!  Anyone know of a stable??

Well they took some bloods before I left and just called to say they were bad so back in tom. Groan.  Spent day today starving and SOOOO thirsty til about 2 when my cons turned up and let me go home.   dr who rang was unsure if I am going in for Obs tom or section.  If its section then they will transfer me to another hospital.... oh the excitement!! NOT.  Waiting for the call now.

what a palava.

XXX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - what a bugger, you could be cuddling your baba's by now   Hope it goes more smoothly tomorrow hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- You are so calm it's amazing, well done you  
What a buggar though eh hun. Go and have something lovely to eat


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Bobbi - I actually had a laparoscopy done a few years ago for pain (probably stress related); all was fine - tubes clear, no endo etc.  I did ask the doc if I should do an "update" but she said it was likely to still be ok and that I shouldn't need antyhing else done unless no joy in 6 months.  Good point though!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- what a total buggery...hope that tomorrow gets you sorted


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God you lots have been chatting today!

Ally - So sorry about your sister.  I didn't respond on my first NHS cycle but still got a 2nd go, but I was on the LP first go.  Poor cow, what a horrible time she's having. 

LJ - Oh on your first 2ww!  So lovely Bubs are home and well. 

Bugle - Hows little Ben doing?

Mira - When you back with your boil? Nasty.

Pixie - Fab news on 3 follies..lets hope they grow nice and big! 

Fish - Your sounding very hormonal to me!  I thnk thats a good sign.

Anne -Whats for lunch today?

Ah laptop about to die!  Must be quick!

Hi Bobbi, Beachy, steph, purple and the rest of the gang.

Well bloods back and not good so back tom for obs until bubs arrive... groan.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Kate hunny! I appreciate the dilemma!! feel the same myself, but have decided not yet ready to give up on own eggs, so have app at Lister week after you! then see what they say~! If they give me DE speech as well then that's that. big   for you I know what you're going through, I keep finding myself thinking what if it was down to DH sperm or both of us and we decided to adopt, at least with DE and Hubby's sperm I get to carry our bub!

Fish hun! wish I had the answers! at least DH know's how your feeling, but I'm sure you'll have a wonderful surprise when you test!!!

Nix, blah french tests!!! wait till tomorrow hunny, maybe just a late implanter?      

Oh laura!!!! poor you! must be so difficult to be so prepared then they move the goal posts!! fingers crossed for the next few days, they said your bloods were bad, but not bad enough to keep you in? Can you pm me your addy?

Mir, did they cancel you again? you must be hopping mad (literally)

Ally    for you and your sis, this must be so tough on you both! you should get her on here so we can help you support her

Big hugs to everyone else, I'm thinking of you all

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Purple - No they wanted me to wait for bloods earlier and sty in but I saidI needed to go as I hdn't eaten or drunk since 10pm last night  (it was then about 2pm) and was shall we say 'grumpy'!!  Was given the huge list of symptoms and told they would call.  So been summoned back at 8am tom.  

We stopped at mothercare as I needed a nursing bra and cn you believe a man shouted at me 'jesus christ, how many you got in there'!!  I must look big now!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all 

Just logging on quickly to say I'm fine...laptop is not!!  

My laptop finally died, it seems to be working now - only everything is a strange shade of purple - no wait its' blue now, It only lasts a few minutes then crashes again. I have my new laptop here, but haven't had a chance to set it up yet.
SSSOOOOOO annoying I've been dying to know what's going on on FF!!!!!!!!  It's made me realise, how on earth am I going to survive 3 weeks holiday over christmas without being plugged into FF the whole time!!

Will write more when I've got my new laptop set up...... this may take me a looonnng time.

Love Sam xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh bless you hunny!!

My hubby says bloody men!!!!

I'm glad though they've sent you home if theyve no beds!! better safe than sorry hunny, but hoping they have an exodus in the morning so you can stay where you know!!! Anyway I think they just being overcautious cos you've cooked them so well they will only need SCBU, bet they talking NICU beds!

Stay strong sweetie, not long now!!

Big hugs for a blooming marvelous mummy

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Purple - Yes they are tlking NICU beds.  My cons did say they may deliver them and move them after they born, I wondered if that was so they could see what there needs are? 

Bobbi- and his reposnse to our '3 why' he said god I don't envy you.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Could well be the case Laura hunny, you've done so well and they are such good weights! my only concern would be if they do that that you may not be ready to travel with them. 
Either way NICU bed stats change daily and they will know better tomorrow, but with trips if your bloods were a concern to them they'd have brought you back in already, so try as musch as you can to relax and see what tomorrow brings.

Keeping everything crossed that it all goes really smooth;y for you my sweet, you deserve that after doing so well with carrying them! It's such an achievement hunny! you need to be very proud of yourself! Steph has pm'd me your addy so just rest as much as you can

Hugs

Sxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

evening all

I have finally managed to catch up with today's posts - serves me right for going away and then having too many meetings and visits at work, but Hi people!

Bobbi -   hope you are feeling ok. It is a miserable thing to go through, but good to hear you and DH can keep a sense of humour about it all!

Bugle - not sure if I have posted to you yet - hello and wow - tomorrow is your due date!! How excited are you? Hope it all goes well (if tomorrow is to be the day)

Sarah - sorry I missed your birthday. Sounds like it was fun!

Nix -     for you for tomorrow. Really hope you get the BFP you are waiting for.

Miranda - what nonsense waiting around to be told op cancelled. When do you go back (and sorry I posted earlier hoping it was all ok - had only read up to about page 5!)

Pixie - congrats on three lovely follies!  
Hope they keep growing beautifully (and maybe have a friend by Thursday!)

Ally - sorry to hear about your poor sister. Not only are they filling her with gloom and doom, but they won't even try again with a different protocol! What a bunch of bankers!

Little Jenny - sounds like you are at least having fun with practising ttc, even if you aren't going to be in the right place at exactly the right time I think it's always worth having a bit of fun (before it stops being fun and atarts being TTC in capital letters) - you never know. 

Anne -   for lots of lovely follies for you (but don't fret, if they were there earlier in the year they won't have disappeared, i bet.

Heather - hope your scan on Wednesday will be reassuring - am looking forward to hearing all about it!

Kate - sounds like you are making some quite big decisions. I am sure you will pick whatever is the right way forward for you and DH. I know I need to give my eggs another go, but also that I need to have DE as a back up option (and I really wouldn't have any issues about the whole 'not genetically related' part - the only reason I'd go for DE rather than adoption is because I would have to wait a year before applying, then as a single woman I'd not be seen as best for a baby so it would be an older child/ children and they would then want me to move house to somewhere bigger first - all too much to contemplate right now... whereas DE is just another clinic list....) Talk things through with all the people you need to, but I am sure whatever you decide will be right for you (and the success rates for DE do look really exciting!)

Fishface - sorry the advice came too late. I laughed at your novel use for christmas cracker novelties!! paper clips to hold your top up!! 

Laura - Sorry to hear hospital not being very helpful!! and hungry and thirsty all day - the chiplets won't know what's hit them. No cherry pie; no chips, no fun!! No wonder they are not happy with your test results!

Nicki W - have you put up your christmas tree yet? I don't have one, but I do have a Christmas stick (the more minimalist option - it is sprayed silver and decorated with baubles and stuff, my cheeseplant thinks it is a triffid and is taking over the whole of my living room, so there is no room for a tree, just a stick). Hope it all looks suitably festive...

Popsi - hope you don't have to wait too long for a social worker to get in touch - would be a good thing to start the new year with.

Jennig - hope you are chilled and looking forward to meeting baby anyday now!

Natasha - glad your wine is your priority in unpacking - sounds like someone with a similar sense of the right order of things to me!! Hope you enjoy the sampling as well (you need to check it has travelled ok, even if that is only back from the supermarket!)

Angel - your post could have been someone reading my mind end of last week. We had staff christmas night out, and I was torn between feeling 'festive and jolly', trying to enjoy my first night out in ages (first christmas night out in 3 years) with alcohol allowed (though not excess - not with treatment January), and trying to feel like any of it mattered.    This 'festive' season can be hard work if you don't feel full of the joys, and it always gets me teary at some point (sometimes it ends up 'at some point every day'), but it does finish, and you do feel better and we are with you in this. Please let us know how you are doing, and don't feel you are the only one who struggles with it all. 

Jo, Tracey and everyone else I have forgotten - all best wishes

Am off to see friends with 5 babies and one due in three weeks between them (none even conceived until I had been trying 2 years). Not sure I will stay long... 
AF eventually turned up last week, so contacted clinic, but now have to go back in January for another bloody test, and won't know till then whether they will start me or wait a month. They appeared not entirely clear on why I am down for SP, as they had LP in the notes - it is SP because I won't do another LP when they don't work as well for me!!! and I told them and the consultant said 'ok' but they have just forgotten!! Do they know how much the anxiety and inability to plan stresses us?? Sorry, rant over... They do, however, have the best stats in Scotland for my age group - nearly twice the national average (otherwise I would be looking at going elsewhere, believe me!)
Hope you are all well, and Laura - take care of the little ones another night! Please don't pop!
love
Elinor x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

My sister is about to join us - she is called BDP (she has no idea why she used this as her name but she is here so thats great)!!

A x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Laura : What a w.anker! Excuse my language but people like him really gets on my nerves.   As if you don't have enough to deal with.Hope you and bubs had some food now hon and feeling better. Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.   

Elinor: Sorry you are being made to wait for no good reason hon    Have fun at your friends house but can't blame you for not wanting to stay long  

Ally: Did you warn your (our) sister about me ?   

xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

evening all,

well still not really had much time to catch up with what is going on with everyone but am sure will get the gist in a day or two!

Laura - waht a total pain int he bum - could they not have told you when you got there that they didnt have the beds instead of starving you all day - you should smack them about the head with your bump might knock a bit of sense into them   hope things go better tomorrow, will be thinking of you and the bubas and sending you lots of love  

Nix -    for you hunnie, really really hope you get the good news   

Anne - boo  

Ally - sorry your sis is having such a tough time too, and look forward to her joining us

Pixie - hope your keeping that tum warm 

Bobbi - sorry to read about your naughty eggy   

Fishy - so sorry your having all this extra poop to deal with     cant believe you are getting all this pressure put on you at a time like this - always here for you x

Heather and Ophelia   for you both and that scans all going to go well - these things are perfectly normal when preggers its just you've gone through so much to get there that every little twinge, cramp and spot is amplified and stressful   

Well have done all the washing already - 5 loads - flat looks like a laundry! spoken to the twit of an estate agent - we had an offer end of last week - 100k less the asking price!!! we've already knocked 30% off too - he rightfully turned it down but said the guy is going to come back with another offer tomorrow but is still loads less than we want - he was trying to tell me that we should accept it - i told him i thought he was a joker and i could get more for it myself on ebay - not sure he likes me anymore   

although was just trying to steam some carrots and somehow turned on another hob top too and have melted a carrier bag on it - flat now stinks and hob top now a lurid green...might take that offer after all  

hello everyone else..will keep trying to catch up with where everyone is xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Laura - I expect you are bl**dy enormous now though hun! did you get your bra? You left that a bit last minute!   Hope tomorrow brings some action  
Elinor - what is a christmas stick??   Sounds minimalist but I like the idea. Ours is up in the hall, blue lights as that was all the garden centre had left last year.
Kate - are you on DHEA? If you are then maybe get some more bloods done in a few months and maybe see if you think anything has changed? Its always good to have one more go even if for 'closure'. But then again I admire people who say enough's enough and get on with something more likely to work  
Mirra  - have you been done today?  
Hello LJ - sounds like a sh*g fest at your house girl recently, if you do it 3 times in one night there is bound to be a slip up sooner or later  
Love to all  
NikcsW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think there will be any action tom, I'm not starving or anything so they won't be able to do the c-sect anyway. Just don't see the point of observation, hosp is 10 mins away, I can pop up once a day for bloods but they want me in. 

Oh crimewatch.... hope i can catch someone this month!  Oh and a bitof eye candy (Rav)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just finished some more wrapping and about to jump in the bath...Laura- will text you later on x

Mr- got your card thank you...love the names x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Laura* - so sorry sweetheart  - what an anti-climax! and what buggers they are keeping you waiting around all day without food or drink - they must have known the beds were unavailable and could have let you off earlier!  Hope it all works out, even if at a different hospital and that you won't be split up 

*Ally* - so sorry to hear your sister's news  - I agree with the others that it may still be worth going for the one egg - and they shouldn't say she can't have another NHS try if responding so poorly  am sure she could appeal that - she has a right to her NHS cycle!

*Kate* - I think you ought to try a short protocol with your own eggs before moving onto donor eggs, or you will always ask yourself what might have happened. Would you want to stay in UK or go abroad if you were to go for DE tx? Either way, the waiting lists are long at many of the best places - for instance Reprofit (where I went) is booking patients for November 2009 at the moment. Just a thought but you could do what I did and get yourself on a waiting list so that by the time you have had one last try with own eggs/got your head around using them, you will not be far off your booking date. Reprofit are fine with you doing this and maybe cancelling if you get pregnant in the meantime - they don't ask for any money until the month before tx. Not sure about the UK clinics- I think it is more a case of joining the list and waiting until your name comes to the top, so more difficult to work out when tx would happen.  Good luck whatever you decide to do ad PM me if ever you need a chat about DE. 

*Ophelia* - good luck for scan tomorrow -  for you and DH and hope so much it's good news   

*Nix* - hope so much you get the magic "Enceinte" result tomorrow   

Sorry for no more personals but I must go and do some christmas cards! as away to DH's Mum's for a couple of nights later in the week and got loads to get done before we go.

Lots of love to all -    and    for whoever needs them!

Steph xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a real quick post as back at work today 

laura.. so sorry to hear about yesterday good luck for today and i hope you meet your babies real soon xx

ali.. sorry to hear about your sister honey x its horrible 

anne.. how are you x

purplie, pix, steph, mir, tracey, lainey, fish, droogie and everyone else


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

laurab said:


> Oh crimewatch.... hope i can catch someone this month! Oh and a bitof eye candy (Rav)


Ooh yes Laura!! Definately would like him in my Christmas stocking!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning!

Nix  - hope you get to see a  today. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning sweeties,  

Nix- Lots of luck hun for today    

Nat, or should I say Washer Woman   - You're like me, the minute I get back from hols I love get all my washing done but I don't tend to set fire to things on the cooker  . Oh, your estate agent- what planet is he from then? Nice to have you back  

Ally- yay, glad your sister is joining us.  

Pix- Hi hun  

laura- For today hun 
Cuppa soup for lunch today hun   

Sam-  , when you off on hollies then hun?

Elinor- Sorry you've been a little messed around hun  

Fishy- How you doing today?  

Hi Purple hun  

Popsi- I'm fine hun, how are you?  

Angel- Hi hun, how you doing today?  

Bobbi- You feeling ok?  

kate- Glad you got your costume sorted Mrs Hood!!  

  Steph, Lainey, LJ, NikkiW, Tracey, Beachy, Heather, Miranda, Lucy , Sarah, Swinz, Anna

Nothing to report from me apart from feeling really tearful and dunno why. I am due on aparantly but not when when cos of the pill.

Lotsa love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there girls just wondered if i could get some advice on my next IVF. I am looking at taking vitamins for the next time really scared of needles so acupuncture is out for me, just wondered what you took and when?
We have our follow up appointment in March and hoping to start treatment again in August but want to prepare myself for it before it comes round so i give myself the best possible chance.
When i under responded this time they did offer to abandon it and do it again in March on a short protocol, but we took a chance simply because we didnt know if the same thing would happen the next time and we would be in the same situation. But will be asking about the short protocol at my review appointment I am NHS funded for the next one so not sure how much of the shots i can call but will give it a good try! 
Thanks for reading,
Best of luck on all your treatments xx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Bobbi, my one egg was a good one apparently textbook, just a shame it never worked  .
Will look at these vitamins and start taking them next year thanks for your reply and good luck x


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Just one more question how much DHEA is best to take there are loads of different strengths im just not sure which one to order - thanks


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Little1 & Bob- try these for the suplements
http://www.biovea.net/

good luck 
xxxx

/links


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

God im so knackered today, slept like a log last nite and still shattered.  Af nearly gone so bonkathon will start soon 

Ali - thanx for ur pm hun, helped me to see things a bit clearer  

Anne -     Mrs hood fits like a glovee but very short 

Steph - thanx petal will install word on my pc tonight (or try to) and fill in reprofits questionaire 

Laura - hi hunny how are you doing today? Are you in or out?

Hi to popsi bobbi sam natasha tracey fishy little1 purple ophelia ali pix nix nikki beachy and everyone

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Laura- cant believe your update. 

Little1- I only took the normal pregnacare (then when pg took omega 3 or equivalent).  I did however have reflexology which at least gave me pampering once a week. My reflexologist was trained in fertility issues....  I went to SP for my third tx (had a bfp but sadly mmc at 9.5w in 2006) and then something similar as in antagonist for the cycle with K.  Much better results for me obviously than the LP.

Scan went well. Have an EDD of 27 June


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks very much to everyone will start reading up now x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Little - my post quoted below is now slightly out of date since Nix has advised us that ARGC now does recommend DHEA or at least is happy for you to take it. If you want to get tested for testosterone but not go through a doctor then try this link - http://www.nptech.co.uk/index.html

Remember high-ish testosterone is actually good! just don't let it go through the ceiling!

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah EBW- Wonderful news xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

EBW well done hunny bun great news   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nix and Laura thinking of you both today xx

EBW - glad to hear the scan went well - excellent news

Errrr does anyone know how to get melted plastic bag off a hob?


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks littlejenny i have emailed my cons waiting on her response but with or without her i think i am going to go ahead and get tested and start taking it i like what i am reading and dont feel like i have much time left as both my sister and mum had early menopause sister was only 30 thankfully with 2 gorgeous kids and no desire for more.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

natasha

is it still sticky? Have you tried remelting it and then wiping it up?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

its dried - was bit worried about remelting in case caught fire or something? it stinks too - its actually a very nice green colour though!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just wondering if you could use the same principle as you do with fat ie melt and mop up with kitchen towel...

Alternatively bicarb or vinegar I think can bring up anything?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

might try the remelting - if you start hearing a lot of sirens in the north london area its probably me burning the buidling down!

bobbi - actually its a budgens bag...dead classy!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll probably hear them as not far from you!  Scared now that I have suggested something dangerous....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- The incredible melting lady  . Have you sorted it yet?
did you sell your tickets last night?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

its ok i did my fire safety badge in the brownies..am sure it will all come flooding back to me if/when the kitchen goes up...funnily enough the estate agent told me this morning that one person commented on there being a lack of a window in our kitchen - maybe i can burn one out and solve 2 problems...i will either be a pyro or a genius!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne - no didnt sell tickets, gave them to DHs assistant at work as hes had a bit of a tough time recently and he took one of the secretaries with him so am pleased they got used and didnt go to waste  how're you doing hunny


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Any news from Nix yet  

Laura - what did you treat yourself to last night, something yummy i hope   I hope all these tears are worth it hun, i do suffer badly with PMT, so i'm just worried that it's PMT and AF on it's way and not PG symptoms  

Natasha - good hols hun  

Anne -   hope you feel brigther soon  

Little1 - hi there  

Nothing to report from me, no real AF pains (just weird feeling at the moment) or any show, feel very 'in limbo', other than being an emotional wreck and a bit sicky, but that can be the cyclogest can't it   Can't wait to get this funeral over now,  its taking over vital me time, sorry if that sounds harsh, but i'm fed up of our life being taken over, so want to get back to being DH and I and this rollercoaster  

After telling DH yesterday i was feeling very put-on, got home to a clean bathroom, DH polishing the living room and my tea on, why do we have to complain before it sinks in  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah that's nice of you hun. me, I'm fine ta, just waiting on my scan on 9th so we can what's going on downstairs 
So, how was your hols?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi honies

Just very quickly popping in to see if there was any news from Nix?? Pleeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase let Nix have a BFP!!!  

Natasha - sorry about your melting disaster - you should have put a safety pin on it before you put the ring on and made a lovely dinky mini budgens bag badge!!!!!!!!!!! (have probably lost everyone there - do you remember making crisp packet badges in the oven) No seriously have you asked Kim and Aggie?

Little one - I take something called Progreens which is supposed to be good for egg quality - quite nasty (its a powder you mix with water) and expensive but who knows - I am just throwing everything at it until the money runs out (which is probably quite soon!!) - Good luck.

Pixie hon - how are things going - sorry I havent been on much - have been thinking about you though xxxx

Fish - when is your test date honey? when is the funeral? Dont worry about what you said - you are just being honest and it has been a really tough time. xxxx

Okay just a quick update:

Becka has been offered another go so she is going to do IUI on Thursday and then go back for another cycle in Feb. I thought she was going to post yesterday but I think she was too all over the place worrying about all the stuff, she may be on some time soon so if you see a scared little newbie called BDP please look after her!! 

Also - Ben went to the counsellor and it seemed to go okay, we havent talked about it yet as he has the lurgy and is in bed so I dont want to stress him, but it is a move in the right direction, next we will go together and then we will really see how things are progressing     This could be before christmas which I would prefer as it gives us time over christmas to work on some of the issues we address. I now am slowing down so much at work, the end of the week is tantalisingly close!! 

Hiya Bobbi, Anne, LilJen, Kate, EBW, Popsi and all the other lovely PRers!!

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ally- Thick moment......what is IUI?
really glad you and Ben are gettign things sorted, must be a massive relief hun


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - wow your week is looking alot brighter   So pleased that Becka now has options, that's so good, look forward to meeting her   Things can only get better for you and Ben  

Funeral is thursday and OTD is sunday, all a bit close for comfort really


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Anne G suggested I join you.  I havent started tx yet but hoping to after our initial appointment on 12th Jan.  All tests have been done so apart from consent etc there is not much more they can do and have said i could pretty much start on next cycle.

Had a shock today, my fsh and lh have come back as 19 & 10 so im gutted..  I have called Care to check they are not likely to turn me down (im funding tx not nhs) too old you see at 40 and also was too fat last year.  Ive been doing cambridge diet and lost 2 stone now which means they will treat me as bmi is 33 and had to be under 35.  Anyway im rambling.

Im wondering if any of you lovely ladies can help me to know what to expect, when i spoke with Care this morning they said that my Dr will speak to me about not responding or responding poorly to treatment but that they would not stop me wanting to try with my own eggs.

Im starting accu soon but is there anything I can do that may help?  Does anyone know what day in your cycle i would start treatment... Just trying to prepare myself..

Lovely to meet you all

Debsx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Debs hun- is it your fsh that's 19?
also, is this your first TX?
if you get chance, just pop a quick bit of info on your signature hun  
Glad you made it here, these girls are lovely


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Welcome debblaze - I've only had 2 cycles and one didnt work so probably not the best experienced to tell you what will happen.  Im starting to take dhea and q10 for egg quality and quantity (i think ) im a bit of a bimbo and tend to forget what im taking and whats it for so i'll try anything 

Anne - iui is intra uterine insemination where they inject swimmers directly into the uterus 

Fish     for sunday and a hug for thursday - i have a good feeling for you  

Be back later for more personals

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry girls had to go customer on phone for me  

Nix any news hun we are all hoping and    here for a bfp for you  

Ally - glad u are getting things sorted with the counselling hun, fingers crossed for becka  

Natasha    wont even ask how you managed to ddo it petal?   Have u managed to get it all off now?

Fish heres a big    fo you sweetie.

Anne - have you done all xmas shopping now?  Im gonna start wrapping tonight at last have got so much to do its untrue, think i may need a lager shandy to keep me going 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Anne

i have updated my profile.  HOpe this helps.

Thanks

DEbsx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

All - just had call from MIL to thank me for doing the order of services, she asked how i was, so in a crackly voice i said feeling a bit better than yesterday (complete hormonal wreck, poor dh), to which she asked WHY   Oh dear, not good, to which i then explained how crap i'm feeling and that i'm not supposed to be doing anything blah blah blah - talk about clueless, i was so annoyed and i'm now bright red, i was trying to whisper as i'm in the office and not  , she couldn't understand why i would be feeling bad, she thought it was all over with now and this was the easy part   Well got my point across now, shouldn't have had to though   Hope DH won't be angry, i understand MIL isn't coping too well, but there are other people in this family with things going on  

To top it off she couldn't understand why i hadn't put the xmas decs up yet, neither have i had time or the energy AND i thought i'd be in the doghouse with a funeral party at mine on thursday, hell i want to celebrate christmas, cards aren't even up, have had to leave them in a pile because of the sympathy cards  

Rant over - love you all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Fishy- I feel for you hun, i really do. The easy part now? WTF?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

there is no easy part......  just different types of difficult!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Anne, i'm REALLY not looking forward to the next few days, they're down at 11pm tomorrow and leaving friday  

My mum wants me to move in with her but i couldn't do that to my pussy cat and DH of course  

EBW - she hasn't understood any part that's the problem, i'm sure she thinks it's a walk in the park


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I can imagine you're not hun but you have to try and hav some you time- you've got your own personal stuff to deal with too
Roll on Friday eh


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Fish hon - it is so so hard when people don't get it   - you are doing brilliantly - just try and block the silly people out best you can - Thursday will come and go before you know it and then you can really start to get on with things. You can hopefully distract yourself on Friday and Saturday with transforming your house into a gorgeous cozy christmassy place! Maybe start making plans in your head about what you are going to do when you get your life back! Love you too  

Hiya Anne honey pie  

Girls I am getting worried about Nix now I really am   - Nix - please come on and tell us about your BFP     

A xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Ally - don't know where i'd be without you all  

I'm worried too, i PM'd her this morning, but no joy, anyone got her mobbly


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hi all - just dropping in to wish everyone luck and love!

Bobbi - definitely insist on a lap if you can; if your tubes look structurally sound they may well be able to unblock them.   

Ally - hope Becka is doing ok; look forward to seeing her here. Hope you are ok too hun and glad things went ok with Ben and the counsellor.

Anne G - not too long until your treatment now.

Fishy - really hope you are ok. It all does sound a bit of a trial!  

Kate - hello there!     

Nix - hoping and   for some good news!  

Debs - hello and welcome!

EBW - so pleased the scan went ok!

Natasha - hello!

little - welcome; hope you are ok.  Try not to stress too much about your mum and sister's menopause dates; you are a different person!! 

any news from Laura??

love to everyone else!  sorry to be so brief - work has been busy!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Just popping in to see if there's any news from Nix, Laura or Ophelia but so quiet so far.

If you're out there ladies, we miss you  

fish - it will get better, this is the worst bit, anticipated the funeral and having to organise everything. Can you book a special treat like a massage for Friday or Saturday so you can really chill and then distract yourself until Sunday by doing all the decorations and really going to town with a good old CD of Christmas tunes until the house sparkles, there's still plenty of time. Or if you want to collapse, put up a tree and be d*mned with the rest.  

Heather x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Heather - it's sis's birthday on sat, so hopefully going with her and kids for lunch and also have haircut booked, then wedding reception in evening, tree looks like it could be sunday, soooo hope i'll be doing it with a big smile on my face


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ  

Hi Ally-  

Hi heather  

Thinking about Nix and worried


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy big     hunny.  They really have no emotional journey we are on :       for ur bfp hunny.  

Hi to everyone

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - I know I am really thick but just need to understand what your plans are for 9th, do you plan to be around for a couple of hours after 5.30 for a drink and catch up or is your plan to try and see people while you have time to waste in the afternoon (like between 3 ish and 5ish)? 

Oh and by the way IUI is artificial insemination x

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ally- No problem hun. Plan is to see people when I am finished which will be about 5ish I guess (appointment is 3pm and they said allow at least an hour and a half)
Hubby will be with me too but he's no trouble, bless him 
xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

That sounds like a nice day to look forward to and I hope you're grinning so much you can't see the baubles


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

That sounds lovely honey - I will really try to make it over there


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I could always try and come to a central place convenient to you all. Tracey is coming, I think Nat is too, poss Pix and anyone else....ooooh I can't wait   
Just hope I don't have a sh!t scan


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

afternoon everyone!

been too frantic to post on here - work starting to get me down as i can't see how I will get through it all before I am off for Christmas. Every meeting I go to or every person I visit I just seem to end up with more stuff to sort out! and still not one card written....

anyway:
Laura - hope all is well and they are 'observing' how amazingly you have been doing. Can't believe they kept you hanging around so long yesterday - hope today is more relaxing. Will be thinking of you till we get news. x

Nix - really hope you got the right result today, and that you are just too busy to post.  

Fishy - I could not believe what MIL said - she clearly has NO IDEA about this whole process (but then so many people don't have a clue until it happens to them!). I am pleased you have more positive things to look forward to over the weekend - hoping you end up getting DH to put up all the decorations because you can't possibly stand on a step or lift a bauble because you will be to busy being pregnant and needing looking after. Hope you get through the next few days - moan to us all if it helps, because we should have a bit more insight than your MIL!    for the weekend!

Pixie - hope all is well in Turkey, and that the hot water bottle will be doing its thing and your three follies are growing away!   

Anne - sorry I can't get to London in January. Would be good to meet up in person, but I'm glad a few folk are able to see you after the clinic visit.

Got to go - sorry to rush off and Hi to Kate, Ally (and sis), Debs, LJ, Heather, EBW, Natasha (hope you haven't set fire to the kitchen!) and everyone else I have missed out. Hope you are all ok.

I will log on tomorrow (and hopefully find out my FSH result.....).
All best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

its ok i've not burned the place down - in fact EBW your idea worked! i reheated hob and brillo'd it off, i think it looks passable now..and the bonus is no fire..although i have a bit of a thing for firemen so maybe it wouldnt have been sooo bad if there's just been a small blaze.. 

do we have any news on laura yet?

fishy - cant believe your MIL - is she actually from this planet?  

been to see my naturopath today for accup and check up - we seemed to have made real progress, i rarely have to get up in the night to go to the toilet anymore, finally got AF after 55 days, no PMS symptoms at all and no AF pain, she was really excited - says it means my hormones are all balancing out. start the humira next week i think and shes told me extra suppls to take to help my system cope with it and says shes going to stick a couple of extra pins in me too - she gave me more info on the side effects and how it works on your body than the clinic has - really love having the holisitc support alongside the medical side of things..


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval" ​


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Fish- keeping everything crossed for you.    

Nix- Hope it's good news from you hun.    

Heather- Wishing you lots of luck for the scan tomorrow.    

Laura- Sorry to hear you got sent home yesterday. Good luck and hoping for a smooth delivery when the day comes.  

LJ- How's your dad doing?    I've found out my dad has a growing tumour in his stomach which he will have surgery to remove in January. They don't know if it's a "good" or a "bad" one until they take it out.
Praying all will be well with both your dad and mine.    

Just a quickie from me so sorry if I've missed any major news as I haven't read back on the thread.

Had my scan today ( 6w+6d) and we saw a strong healthy heartbeat!! Yay!!  We are so so happy, almost burst into tears with relief when we found out as I had been so nervous about the scan.
The other sack had unfortunately stopped growing but we are so lucky to have one baby onboard.  

Hi to everyone! 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Natasha- Brillo lady  .
55 days hun thank god it's arrived now.
When I went for acu last week she said my pulses were all over the shop so she had to balance em out and must admit have been feeling quite chilled out since.
 

Bobbi- Well done you, my motto is if you don't ask, you don't get!!   

Hi Elinor- Yep, it's a shame you're all the way up in Bonnie Scotland- well it's not really a shame cos it's a stunning place  

Miranda- How are you?  

Ophelia- You've made me cry, in a good way hun. So pleased for you  
Anyone hear from Laura or Nix yet?

Evening everyone else.
All ok ?

Anne
xxxx


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello all

I lost the thread, but have now found it again and am back. I found something that I have started, which may be of use to any of those of us living in London.

http://www.qiyoga.org.uk/fertility.html

Its fertility yoga and she deals with poeple like me who dare i say, have had a failed round of IVF and are a bit apprehensive about round 2. She deals with positive mental attitude, visualisation, yoga poses for supposed conception and pregnancy, incorporate NLP training - have had a few sesssions and it seemed great, but then again I am like a sponge at present so would lap up anything.

Also, and I have already asked Anne G her thoughts, but i have been offered a new job starting Jan 5th, but start IVF again in Jan / Feb - is that a form of suicie to try do both, and what do you tactfully say to employers about needing time off esp in a new job ? How have you all juggled with with work ? I wasnt working when I had round 1 this year.

Hope all well with everyone. 
Cath
x

/links


----------



## daisy days (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Any chance i could join you?

We have a 5 year old liitle boy and had iui teatment in August which failed, we were told in September that our only chnace would be ivf with icsi.

I November i had my follicle scan and was told that i only had 7 follicles 5 on one side and 2 on the other, i was and still am gutted.

I start my down regging drugs on 29th December but have been told that due to my follicle count theres a 75% chance of treatment being cancelled during the drugs stage. I'm so devastated to think that my chance might be taken away from me at this stage without even getting to the end of the treatment. I know i have to try and stay focused on the 25% chance that it might happen that gives us chances of 1 in 4 but it's just so hard as you all know.

Has anyone else been in this situation?

Sorry for butting in on you're threads but would really like some help and advice with this.
x


----------



## daisy days (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Girls do you mind if if join in?

He have a 5 year old little boy and have been trying to conceive for the last 3 years.

We had iui treatment in August which failed and were told in Septemmber that ivf with icsi was our only chnace.

I had my follicle scan in November and was told that due to a low follicle count of 7 thats 5 on one side and 2 on the other theres a 75% chance of teatment being cancelled whilst i'm still at the drug taking stage, I was and still am gutted.

I know that i have to try and stay focused on the 25 % chance i have of treatment working but it scares me so much incase it does get cancelled and my only option then would be for egg donation or adoption, i'm just so devastated and heartbroken at the moment.

I'm sorry theres so much i wanted to say but i can't maybe i'll try again to post on here tomorrow.

Sorry girls.
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi daisy- Welcome!
Just about to have my tea but wanted to say hello and 7 follies, that ain't bad at all hun!
I'm no expert as just on my first cycle- just the pill at the mo then stimms mid jan (no down regging) on a short Antagonist protocol but from all I've read and have got to know about the girls on here 7 is a decent amount.
Anne


Hi again Cath  

Bobbi-


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi all

daisy days. please check out my signature...I had a one percent chance of getting to ET on the cycle that produced K and now look at what has happened!   best of luck and you wont know unless you try xxx

nice to see you ophelia i remember you I think....  congrats on the scan hon.

bobbi hon thats the thing about writing stuff, sometimes it can bring out reactions when read (more so than if spoken).....the mods have a responsibility to ensure such things are noticed and it is therefore in a way sensible to make it stand out, which it definitely does thats for sure!  i know I often have to scan things quickly due to everyone being so busy posting.  I for one would have missed it probably if it had been a one liner 10pt text. They have legal and ethical things to consider and it would be amiss of them not to mention the issues raised by self administration of any drugs.  you arent being chastised honest hon


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ophelia - great news hun!!!!    
EBW - fab on your scan too  
Daisy - what is your FSH? I wouldn't think too much about what they said on cancellation -sounds rubbish to me. Your chances are much better if you have already conceived too - shows your eggs aren't too bad even if you only get one!
LB is in for obs today, had one text, no other news i know of.  
Love yas
NW


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Wrapped a few presents up but cant be arsed to do any more and decided to come on here instead   Just had a crunchie and now merrily chomping my way through a cadburys caramel  

Hi daisy welcome to the thread   Not sure what ur history is hun, but believe me most of us on here would be thrilled to get 7 follies    On my last ivf i only got 2 and cycle had to be cancelled so try not to worry too hun   

Hi anne my fellow brummie - are u travelling by train down to the lister hun?  If u are which station is closest?   

Ophelia - yayyyy hunny so pleased for you.    Sorry to hear about ur dad petal   that its a "good" one  

Bobbi     

Natasha - glad ur af's turned up at last hunny, and thats its pain and pms free  

Fishy - how you feeling hunny bun?   

Hi elinor - good luck for tomorrows fsh result petal 

Hi to ally droogie cpj purple, nix nicki pixie tracey steph laura miranda and everyone else.

Im so tired i need my blanket and a sleep.  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- How am ya bab         
I am defo going for scan on the 9th by train and I will from work (Tyseley) bit of a pain cos I need to get off at Solihull for the direct train to London Marylebone (Jason will get on the same train at Warwick parkway as he works in Leamington) 
All very complicated!!!
For you though hun it depends - you could either get train from New Street to Euston or Moor Street (same line as I use) to Marylebone.
If I get to EC     have discussed what we will do and I would rather we drove and parked so I can go straight home to my bed and new slippers !!

     I'm gonna have a Cadburys Flake RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne can i have a bite of your flake please...i looove flakes...mind you i've just half a box of mini cupcakes that dh's slave bought me to say thanks for the ballet ticks..choclate and vanilla ones...they were yummy....

ophelia - congrats on the scan hon, that is SUCH good news, so pleased for you  

heather - good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be good to get the reassurance  

DH came home and said there was a funny smell in the flat like burned plastic...told him he was imagning it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- Poor DH, he's gonna think he's tripping out   
I will bring a small Flake with me on the 9th if you can make it   

Gonna disappear for a bit ladies as my back is aching from leaning over this bleedin laptop and need to have a small lie/snooze on the sofa


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

lie on your back, bring knees into chest and rock gently from side to side - massages out the lower back..pull knees in or push them out a bit to change bit of back massaging - should help a bit x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally - i remember that....with the crisp packets!!  My mum never let me do it though - said it was too dangerous    No one to stop me now though!!  

Natasha - those cupcakes sound divine   Lucky you.  But as for your flat sale offer    how insulting!!

Anne - are you feeling happier?  

Nicki - hello there!

Fish -   for you.   for MIL  

Kate - chocolate  

LJ - hope work has quietened down  

Laura - any news?  

Daisy - my follie count showed a grand total of 3!!  I was be made up wtih 7 on one side and 2 on the other!  From what I've been told, your chances are higher than 25% for the cycle not being cancelled. 

EBW - glad scan went well  

Elinor - good luck with FSH results  

Bobbi -    Thought your comment was  

Ophelia - Great news.  Well done!!  

Must post now as battery is about to go and dont want to lose it all.  Hi to everyone else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- just woke up from a little snooze and it's fine now- thanks for the tips though  

Hi Ali- yep, ll happy now- was just a few silly teary moments for now reason really  

Gonna turn in for the night ladies- shattered!

g'night all
xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie as falling asleep - totally cream crackered after spending the day at Lakeside then coming home and cooking dinner for my Mum - just wanted to say -

*Ophelia* - so, so pleased for you, your news bought a tear - hope so much that it will all be smooth sailing from now on   

*Nix* - hope you are OK - thinking of you 

*Laura* - hope all is OK    and to see hear/news of you soon 

*Miranda* - hope you are OK and boil has been sorted 

*Ally* - so glad to hear the Becka will get another try on the NHS  - hope she has much better luck next time    - or better still, that the IUI will work - stranger things have happened!   

Welcome to the newbies  and good luck with your treatment   

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Great news Ophelia!!! Fantastic!! Whens your next scan?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Daisy - I really find it hard to believe that they regard 7 follies on an initial scan as likely to lead to cancellation!!  What clinic are you at?  

Ophelia - I am so thrilled to hear your news.  You must be so relieved!

Natasha - glad AF arrived ok and great news that she isn't painful!    

love to everyone else - work still busy so must be quick!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Nat- How's the hob?  

Fish- How you feeling today sweetie?  

Ophelia- Still   ?  

Miranda- Hope you're ok lady?  

Laura-    

Pixie- Scan tomorow hun?  

Ally- Hi sweetie. You ok so far today?  

Hi Purps- How you doing? better now?

Ali- Morning cycle buddy!  

Hi kate- How's you today? Work still quiet?  

Sam- We miss you!!!  

Nix- Thinking of you  

   Anna, Bobbi, Angel, LJ, NikkiW, Cath, Popsi, Lainey, Steph, Daisy, EBW, Elinor, Heather, Sarah, Debs, Swinz, Beachy, Bugle, Jo, Jen

Anne
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning all 

Anne - still quiet here, have got my tinsel halo on we are just tidying and cleaning today, v boring?

Any news from nix?  Hope ur ok hunny bun  

Fishy how u feeling petal?  

Laura any news?  

Hi to everyone

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning lovely girls,

How is everyone today? 

Laura: Hope everything is going well for you hon and that bubs arrived safely yesterday.   

Nix:Hoping to hear your good news hon  

Ally: Good to hear DH got on with the councillor honey. How is Becka? Hope she is coping OK. Sending you both lots of love and kisses.  

Anne: Hello my darling   Did you like my ******** status   You girls are the only ones can understand what  I'm trying to say there  
Sending you loads of love and kisses from Istanbul.   

Natasha: You make me laugh a lot! Glad you've manage to sort out the hob top in the end   

Beach: Have you done all the Xmas wrapping now?

Bobbi: I had one of those red bold warnings too hon, isn't it annoying!! 

Little1,Debblaze,Daisydays : Welcome on board and best of luck on your treatments  

Kate: Hope AF isn't too painful hon. I suffer a lot from mine too, hot water bottle really helps.

Fish: Your MIL sounds charming - NOT.   It's nice of your DH to make some effort and clean the house. Mine wouldn't lift a finger if I don't nag 24-7!   He called me up yesterday asking how he can start the washing machine  

EBW:So glad to hear scan went well. Fab news  

Popsi:  Hi hon 

Elinor:Hope you get a very low FSH reading today hon. Let us know how you get on. 

Ophelia: Great news, very happy for you  

Rachel,Droogie,Ali,Tracey,Lainey,Sam,Miranda,LJ, Stephjoy,Purple,Bugle, Heather and everyone   &  

I'll be at docs tomorrow am for a scan and blood test. Hoping my 3 precious follies got bigger now   I will keep everyone updated tomorrow.
I'd better get ready and go out for a walk now cause all this sitting around can't be too good for me.

Love you all.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just to let you know it was negative again.

Thanks for all your messages

Nix
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - my heart is literally breaking for you  , I wanted this so so badly for you and am so gutted. You must be feeling heartbroken. I wish there was something that I could say or do that could change things. I know you will need to go away and get your head around this, but I will be here when you want to talk as will all the other girls. Much love A xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nix


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- I think Ally has described exactly how I feel.
No words I'm sure can help but here for you when you need us


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nix: I'm so sorry hon...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - im so so sorry hunny      Take care hunny, we all love you  


Pix - hi hunny, hope ur ok out there?  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Nix       .


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- How are you?  

Hi kate  

Feeling very sad for our Nix


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - me too hun, its not fair   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Nix - I'm so, so sorry for you. Hugest       


We just had the scan and are really relieved to see one little heartbeat, I'll be back later for more chats but DH is waiting to go out to lunch

Heather xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix   said it elsewhere but so sorry sweetheart x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ophelia and Heather.  so so so pleased to hear that you both had good scans.

Nix.  There is nothing I can add but 

Pixie.  Glad all is going well in Istanbul.  How is the weather?

Daisy.  I presume the 7 follies are potential ones rather than ones that have been stimulated.  I had 6 at my antral follicle count, ended up with 2 the right size and only 1 egg.  By that calculation you should get at least 3 follies after stimms.  Some clinics seem to promote cancelling treatment if you have less than 3 but if you want to go ahead then they will to to EC with even 1.
Hopefully you will respond really well as many poor responders have on this thread.  Don't forget, quality is better than quantity.  Good luck

Anne.  If you are lucky you might not be at the Lister for that long.  It depends on how busy they are.  I was mainly in and out in less than an hour for scans.  I am def up for meeting.  I don't really mind where, I can be flexible.

Sorry for no more personals but I can't keep moaning how busy I am at work and spend time on the internet.

 to everyone


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

another quickie just to sedn a big   to Nix. I know your heat will be breaking now.  Regroup later and take it from there. Know we all love you and are thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Brilliant, will be great to meet you. I think it's cos it's my first scan and they show you how to inject etc, I guess thats why it takes longer
xxx

Hi LJ
xx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Nix - I am so so sorry to hear your news.   Nothing I say can make it better, but just to let you know I am thinking of you as well as the other girls on here.

Heather and Ophelia - so pleased you both had such good scans

EBW - great about your scan too!

Anne - I love Scotland, but just wish I had more time to visit friends down south (or more cash - treatment does that to your bank balance!)

Natasha - pleased you got the cooker sorted without fire brigade!

Little1, Daisy and Debs - welcome. Daisy - 7 follies at antral stage is not total disaster - it might depend on which clinic you are at (and other things like your age - the older you are the more likely it is to be inconsistent each month - some might be better than others). FSH and AMH results might also give indications of how you would respond, but they are only indications and you don't find out until they actually start you on the meds. If your clinic are being negative it is worth reading through previous pages on here (or earlier threads) - some clinics like to keep their stats looking good so don't offer much to 'poor responders', others either have more experience (so know what they are doing when presented with the more challenging situations) or are willing to help even if you aren't likely to be a brilliant responder. Also, sometimes you can feel devastated because your initial expectations are unrealistic. I had three cycles (no success!) and kept being really upset I never got any embryos to freeze - I only read after that that it is only between 25% and 30% of women who EVER get embryos to freeze, so I wasn't being realistic. The clinic I am with treat 8-12 eggs as ideal, over 12 they worry about excess stimulation etc, and 5 or under is poor response.

Got to dash - work being excessive, but my fsh was 'satisfactory' - receptionist wouldn't give a figure though!!
Elinor x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I had my HSG this morning at the Lister, had the most lovely male Dr ever, so calm and gentle. Didnt hurt at all and the good news is that my tubes are okay. I cried I was so relieved. I explained to him that I was so emotional because IVF didnt seem to work for me and so 'au naturelle' seemed the only possibility of a miracle and he just said "try to calm yourself down, news like IF has such a profound effect upon everything including your hormones, they are funny things, it is not out of the question to hope for a miracle". 

Pixie - you sound like you are doing so so well honey - well done you and your follies - heres hoping you get some great news tomorrow sweetheart  

I need to post this now as I have left it long and am worried about losing post... back soon for more personals xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Nix - i am so so very sad for you, you have put in so much effort above and beyond for this cycle and this outcome is cruel   I can only say think of those little frosties waiting to be thawed and stay  , you know where i am if you want to talk  

Bobbi - maybe being a female GP you were already onto a winner  

Ophelia - sorry to hear about your dad, i hope he gets the all clear   Great news on the scan  

Heather - great to hear about your scan too - i think you can change your signature now as the bunnies won;t be getting their clothes  

Natasha - we're so lucky having our own personal trainer - do you do pregnant women  

Pix - hope scan has gone well   are you missing DH yet  

Elinor - good news on the FSH even if you don't know exactly what it is  

Laura - so excited for you  

Thanks so much ladies for yesterday, i told DH that i would be even more of a mess if it wasn't for all of you   . MIL and SIL were gone when i got home (i did dawdle home), DH was very helpful again last night bless him and i'm feeling much happier now i have told them how i am feeling, i can imagine they will be treading on hot coals when they come down tonight, they left me iced buns and chocs yesterday, obviously feeling guilty now, but they shouldn't have disregarded our situation in the first place   

So can't wait until friday when DH and I can get back to normal   Have had a few twinges and rumbles, but nothing to really notice   

Question for you, those that have had AF before OTD, did you get normal AF show beforehand, or just a straight bleed, i always get at least 5 days of show (TMI), so i was wondering if i would have this with a  .

Nix - again  

Ally - great news hun, i know you were really worried


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Hun I'm sorry I didn't realise you were having HSG today. So so glad all was fine with tubes, what a relief. 
To be honest, I think mine was a little uncomortable cos I just couldn't relax my body, I was stiff as a poker and I guess that didn't help at all! 
Miracles do happen hun, I have a feeling 2009 is gonna be a good year for all of us- please God    

Hi Elinor  

Pix- Hun, I missed tour long post, sorry I'm slipping  
Yep, liked your ** staus hun. We miss you  
Lots of love from sunny Birmingham  

I've decided that I'm gonna have a good Christmas come hell or high water girls.
Gonna keep positive and look at the good I have in my life (which is lots) 
This IF crap really does knock you for 6 and as for your confidence as a woman - well, I don't think I need to say anymore do I!

Much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169533.new#new


----------

